# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Urgent: Gipsy perd le goût de vivre au refuge

## Farley

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* GIPSY
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 URGENT:
 Gipsy est l'une de nos plus  ancienne pensionnaire. Pourtant c'est une petite chienne très douce et  affectueuse. Elle supporte la solitude et pourra même vivre en  appartement. 
 Sa situation devient urgente, car à 12 ans, la vie dans le  refuge commence à fortement la déprimer. Elle reste dans son panier et  ne se lève même plus quand quelqu'un passe devant son box. Seuls les  autres chiens arrivent encore à la motiver pour jouer, car Gipsy est  très sociable et encore très vive lors des moments de jeu. Il lui faut  au plus vite une famille pour qu'elle retrouve goût à la vie. Pensez à  elle en cette période de grands froids, cette chienne zéro défaut ne  vous décevra pas!




Je diffuse pour le refuge. Don libre à partir de 50 euros car Gipsy fait partie des sauvetages. Pour plus de renseignements concernant Gipsy, contacter la spa de Plaisir dans les Yvelines au numéro ci-dessus.

----------


## lorette65

FB autorisé Farley?

----------


## Farley

Oui, avec le texte exact et les coordonnées du refuge, pas de souci, merci beaucoup!

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Possible de savoir comment elle se comporte avec les chats ? merci

----------


## Farley

Je vois demain pour le covoiturage. Pensez-à elle, diffusez au maximum!

----------


## Farley

Le test chat vient d'être refait pour Gipsy, c'est non concluant, elle ne les aime pas. Enfants ok, sans oublier que cette gentille chienne a besoin d'un peu de calme! En dehors de la mésentente chat, elle est ok chiens mâles et femelles, c'est une chienne adorable et affectueuse qui déprime et attend un panier au chaud. Frais d'adoptions réduits à cause de son âge. Aidez-là!

----------


## tatmikina

Je vois que vous acceptez les FA mais elles doivent se présenter au refuge c'est ça?

----------


## Farley

Tatmikina, je demande ce qu'il est en exactement pour les FA et reviens vers vous.

----------


## Farley

Surtout n'hésitez pas à appeler directement le refuge pour tous renseignements supplémentaires concernant Gipsy au 01.34.89.05.47 au cas où les infos, dont je ne suis que le relais, ne parviennent pas assez vite jusqu'ici. Voici une autre photo de la belle Gipsy.

----------


## Farley

Alors, renseignements pris auprès du refuge en bonne et due forme: le refuge n'accepte que les familles d'accueil en vue d'une adoption, c'est à dire une période d'essai de 15 jours dans la famille désireuse d'adopter l'animal. L'autre raison est que, vu qu'il s'agit d'une spa, les chiens et chats doivent rester au maximum visibles pour les visiteurs. Pas de covoiturages non plus, l'adoptant doit se déplacer pour rencontrer Gipsy (mais rien ne l'empêche de se covoiturer, lui  :Smile: ). Rescue étant, dans la majorité des cas, un forum fréquenté par de réels protecteurs, défenseurs et amoureux des bêtes, ces annonces peuvent offrir une vraie chance, malgré les quelques contraintes citées plus haut, à des animaux comme Gipsy, déjà vieux, qui sont sans doute moins regardés au refuge, d'autant que la miss semble ne plus avoir d'espoir lorsqu'on passe devant son box. Cela n'engage que moi, mais je la trouve toujours bien belle pour son âge.

----------


## Celine-iron

Pauvre louloute ! Je partage sur FB

----------


## vieux-os

DIFFUSER http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t516-...au-refuge#3603

----------


## Farley

Ne laissez pas Gipsy mourir de tristesse au refuge, elle a toutes les qualités, affectueuse, ok congénères des deux sexes (ce sont les autres chiens qui la motivent) sauf chats.

----------


## Farley

La spa n'a reçu à ce jour aucune nouvelle ni visite, Gipsy est totalement oubliée, elle ne fait plus l'effort de venir lorsque des gens passent devant son box, encore une qu'on va laisser mourir au refuge? S'il vous plait diffusez pour la belle!

----------


## Spatule

C'est vrai malheureusement, ce que vous dites à propos de la visibilité des chiens à la SPA et de la quasi impossibilité de les faire adopter une fois en accueil  :Frown: 

J'ai partagé sur facebook, en souhaitant très fort qu'elle touche enfin le coeur de quelqu'un qui n'a pas de chat  ::

----------


## Lili03

Partagé sur FB grâce à Spatule ! je n'avais pas vu ce poste avant   ::  On va finir par trouver  pour la belle ....

----------


## Farley

Un grand merci Lili, espérons que cela lui porte chance, toutes les diffusions sur d'autres forums sont ok, il faut simplement recopier le texte et mentionner le numéro de tel du refuge, merci à celles et ceux qui ont pris la peine de diffuser et de lui offrir une visibilité plus grande.

----------


## Farley

Gipsy a fait quelques touches grâce à vos partages (un grand merci à Arden et Spatule), mais tant que rien n'est concrétisé, que le refuge ne reçois pas d'appel ni visite prévue, il faut continuer à diffuser pour elle et mettre le  maximum de chances de son côté. Le temps passe, et Gipsy n'a pas toute la vie devant elle, même si elle est en bonne santé. Merci pour elle!

----------


## Farley

Rien encore à ce jour, les quelques personnes intéressées vont elles donner suite? Pour Gipsy, il faut se déplacer au refuge, c'est une spa, c'est ainsi que cela fonctionne, il ont fait les test congénères, sont prêts à les refaire à chaque demande spécifiques, Gipsy est une très gentille chienne qui vous attend désespérément et vous offrira beaucoup. Ne nous, ne lui, donnez pas de faux espoirs!

----------


## Farley

Les frais d'adoption sont de 50 euros pour Gipsy car elle n'est plus une jeune chienne, mais en forme, calme et douce. Il lui faut une famille d'urgence, Gipsy est un sauvetage pour cette spa, elle a derrière elle plusieurs années de box, n'hésitez pas à prendre contact avec le refuge pour demander tous les renseignements que vous souhaitez. C'est URGENT pour elle.

----------


## poppo

Merci Farley, je n'avias pas vu la belle , elle a une de ses bouilles  ::  Je diffuse!

----------


## Farley

Voici de nouvelles photos de Gipsy, tellement touchante, si personne ne craque, je ne comprends plus, on sent qu'elle n'en peut plus d'attendre au refuge.

----------


## Farley

Merci Esiocnarf, j'allais justement faire un petit point sur Gipsy: toujours rien pour elle, les années de box s'accumulent et elle mange moins depuis quelques temps car elle déprime. Ok chiens mâles et femelles, pas ok chats. Adorable avec l'humain. J'ai peur pour elle.

----------


## esiocnarf

pas de covoiturage, c'est bien ça?????

----------


## Farley

oui c'est ça, il faut se déplacer, elle est en spa, à Plaisir dans les Yvelines.

----------


## Farley

Toujours personne..Gipsy est une très belle chienne, très gentille, croisée bull terrier ce qui lui donne ce physique si particulier, son seul défaut est de ne pas aimer les chats, mais elle aime les autres chiens, ça se trouve pourtant des maitres sans chats.

----------


## esiocnarf

a t elle une bannière???? je n'en ai pas vue....

----------


## Farley

non pas de bannière, c'est vrai que ce serait bien, je fais la demande. Je tenais également à faire part de cette précision non négligeable, Gipsy peut supporter de l'absence, elle n'aboie pas et ne détruit pas.

----------


## loulouk

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/urgent-gipsy-perd-gout-vivre-refuge-78388/][IMG]http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2538/gipsy.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## maruska

> non pas de bannière, c'est vrai que ce serait bien, je fais la demande. Je tenais également à faire part de cette précision non négligeable, Gipsy peut supporter de l'absence, elle n'aboie pas et ne détruit pas.


C'est vraiment un grand plus! Je me dépêche de dfifuser.

----------


## maruska

Gipsy, 12 ans! attend sans plus y croire qu'une gentille personne vienne l'adopter à la spa de Plaisir. Regardez cette bouille anxieuse, qui va lui offrir SA CHANCE! Quel poids fait-elle approximativement?

----------


## Farley

pas énorme je pense, je vais demander, de plus elle perd un peu l'appétit car elle déprime  ::

----------


## Farley

Quelques nouvelles de la petite Gipsy via le refuge : la neige semble lui plaire et la sortir un peu de sa déprime, elle retrouve l'appétit, ce qui est bon signe, mais m'émeut beaucoup, malgré leur condition d'abandonnés, de délaissés, ces animaux trouvent des ressources dans la moindre curiosité, comme les gosses. C'est une chienne de taille moyenne, à hauteur de genou, pour le poids, on me le donne très bientôt.

----------


## Farley

On vient de me donner le poids de Gipsy: 21 kilos.

----------


## Farley

Non, une moyenne mémère, qui ne prendra pas une place folle, qui ne fera pas de bêtises en l'absence de ses maîtres, qui sera juste reconnaissante et ravie de partager enfin un foyer digne de ce nom. Un peu le chien idéal non?  ::

----------


## cassie60

:: pour cette belle mamie gipsy ne devant pas finir dans les oubliées ou ils n'ont pas eu de chance Vite un foyer svp pour lui accorder une bonne retraite
je diffuse pour elle

----------


## Farley

Ils ont déjà fait le test Young, qui s'est révélé négatif, à priori Gipsy n'aime pas les chats. Mais pour ne pas fermer la porte à une personne motivée, il faut voir directement avec le refuge qui décidera ou non d'en refaire un. Chez certains chiens on devine tout de suite si c'est mort de chez mort, et d'autres fois, on peut se dire qu'il y a en effet un doute, mais ne pas vouloir prendre de risque tout court. En dehors de ça, Gipsy n'a que des qualités, et une si belle trogne!

----------


## Farley

Grande nouvelle, ma petite choute vient d'être adoptée à la spa!  ::  :: Un grand merci à toutes pour vos diffusions!

----------


## Farley

C'est avec une immense déception et une grande tristesse que j'apprends le retour de Gipsy au refuge: l'une des chiennes de ses adoptants ne l'accepte pas, et ce n'est pas de la faute de Gipsy. Il faut donc re déplacer le sujet dans les adoptions. Je ne sais plus par où commencer pour remobiliser tous ceux qui avaient suivi son post. Bon sang le sort s'acharne sur cette petite, il faut l'aider.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est avec une immense déception et une grande tristesse que j'apprends le retour de Gipsy au refuge: l'une des chiennes de ses adoptants ne l'accepte pas, et ce n'est pas de la faute de Gipsy. Il faut donc re déplacer le sujet dans les adoptions. Je ne sais plus par où commencer pour remobiliser tous ceux qui avaient suivi son post. Bon sang le sort s'acharne sur cette petite, il faut l'aider.  J'avais hésité à retirer sa bannière, je dois la remettre illico.

----------


## Farley

Ma mignonne on ne t'oublie pas. Petite récap: Gipsy n'est pas ok chats, mais ok chiens, pas de covoiturages, la famille ou l'adoptant doit venir sur place la rencontrer à la spa de Plaisir dans les Yvelines. Gipsy est un sauvetage, elle a douze ans, donc frais d'adoption réduits à 50 euros. C'est un amour avec l'humain, venez la voir!

----------


## Farley

Merci pour elle Lili (caresses à Toto), Gipsy a vraiment quelque dans son regard, une vivacité, une personnalité, il lui faut quelqu'un absolument, sans chats, mais avec d'autres compagnons sans problèmes. Gipsy peut supporter l'absence, elle est sage, ne détruit pas, bien éduquée, une perle.

----------


## Fahn

*Le post de Gipsy a été nettoyé pour une meilleure lisibilité*

----------


## lorette65

Pauvre Gipsy ; une famille pour elle svp!!

----------


## Young

A t-elle droit au soutien de 30 millions d'amis comme elle a plus de 10 ans ?

----------


## Farley

Pas que je sache Young, j'ai eu quelques nouvelles, elle mange bien, est en bonne santé, mais elle sort peu de son panier.. et toujours pas d'adoptants.

----------


## Young

Pauvre Gipsy. Toujours pas une gentille famille pour la belle.

----------


## maruska

Son tour va venir, il faut qu'on continue d'y croire! Elle est trop mignonne!

----------


## Pitchoun'

::

----------


## Farley

Avec une bouille pareille, que personne ne soit encore venu la chercher pour la garder définitivement je ne comprends pas, elle est calme, bien élevée, ravissante, venez la voir au refuge et jugez par vous-même, ne la laissez pas finir ses jours en box.

----------


## maruska

adorable mamy attend désespérement que quelqu'un la voie enfin! ok tout! vous qui passez sur ce forum, donnez lui SA CHANCE! :: elle attend depuis si longtemps en box!

----------


## lorette65

Moi, j'y crois à la bonne âme qui va la sortir de là pour tjs!!!!
Mais qu'elle se dépêche ; Gipsy a connu une déception, c'est terrible pour elle  :Frown:

----------


## cassie60

aucune piste pour cette pauvre GYPSIE ?
je continue les diffusions

----------


## Young

Demain je vais appeler le refuge pour me renseigner sur la puce, je voulais adopter Pouipouille, une rott mais finalement elle va rester chez sa FA qui va l'adopter puis je me suis retourné sur Trudy, qui vient d'être adopter hier donc finalement j'ai téléphoné pour Tom mais on me dit que c'est pas possible de l'adopter car j'ai 3 chiens et que ça va pas aller avec Tom. 
Donc je pense adopter Gipsy, à moins qu'elle soit déjà adopté, et si elle est ok chiens. En plus elle est en région parisienne donc pas besoin de co-voiturage.

----------


## maruska

oh! ce serait ......génial pour cette adorable mamy!! On attend les nouvelles avec impatience! ::

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai bien fait de ne pas couper mon ordi..... ahhhh bonté divine...   vivement demain....  :: .....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

young c'est formidable J'ai justement regardé le site de Plaisir hier et j'ai vu la belle Gypsy j'espère que prochainement elle ne sera plus 
dans la rubrique sauvetage mais dans "les adoptés" ::

----------


## manoe

Ce serait formidable pour cette petite mère si elle pouvait enfin se poser dans SA famille... On croise les pattes en attendant impatiemment les nouvelles !

----------


## Young

J'ai eu le refuge au téléphone, donc toujours à l'adoption, j'irai la voir soit cet aprem soit demain avec déjà un de mes chiens et si ok j'irai la récupérer d'ici 3 semaines car je dois m'absenter entre le 6 et 14 avril.

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!   ::

----------


## maruska

Young...vous êtes extra! Quel geste magnifique ce serait pour cette puce!! ::

----------


## Young

Ces toutous nous les rendent bien, donc ils méritent qu'on les adopte.

----------


## maruska

de plus j'ai lu que c'est une "des plus anciennes pensionnaires du refuge"! Lui offrir enfin une vie digne et aimée est d'autant plus un très beau geste! ::

----------


## bridgetdrome

Si la jolie petite Gipsy,qui déprime jour apres jour au refuge,savait qu'elle vit peut etre là bas ses dernières semaines d'enfermement et de solitude,elle irait tout de suite bien mieux.!!!Pourvu que votre projet d'adoption pour elle se concrétise,Young!Ce serait une nouvelle tres belle histoire qui commence pour un brave toutou qui n'y croyait plus et son adoptant au grand ::

----------


## Farley

j'étais absente, je reviens et je lis votre message Young, vous ne pouvez pas savoir comme je suis ravie et à quel point j'espère que tout ira bien entre vous, la miss et les chiens. Normalement ça devrait aller, puisque ce sont les chiens du refuge qui motivent encore un peu Gipsy. Merci merci, je croise les doigts!  ::

----------


## Young

Je passerai demain vers 11h pour voir la miss.

----------


## Farley

On attend de vos nouvelles avec impatience, merci encore!

----------


## lorette65

Ohhhhhhhh, suis impatiente de savoir  ::

----------


## Celine-iron

::  on croise les doigts

----------


## lilinea59

oui oui on croise les doigts pour la belle !

----------


## fanelan

on attend avec impatience  :Big Grin:

----------


## maruska

des nouvelles? ::

----------


## Young

Désolé j'ai eu un empêchement de dernier minute. Mon gros Country boitait en se levant ce matin, donc direction chez le vétèrinaire, il a une œdème à sa patte arrière droite. Donc je vais essayer de passer demain.
On a l'intention d'adopter la mémère et je suis sûre qu'il n'y aura pas de problème avec mes 3 bébés car se sont des mâles et en principe les mâles se laissent toujours faire par les femelles.

----------


## Farley

Désolée pour Country, j'espère que ça va aller mieux. Oui Gipsy semble s'entendre très bien avec les mâles en particulier, donc, on attend, on croise, et un grand merci à vous Young  ::

----------


## maruska

On vous souhaite que Country aille mieux très vite! Et encore merci de vous intéresser à cette douce petite mère!

----------


## maruska

des nouvelles concernant l'adoption de la tite mère Gipsy? ::

----------


## Farley

Le refuge est prévenu, on espère une belle rencontre dès que Young pourra s'y rendre  ::

----------


## lorette65

Des ptites nouvelles>?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Young pourquoi tu ne nous dis rien :: 

C'est pour nous faire une plus belle surprise????

----------


## Celine-iron

::  oui oui des news ...

----------


## Farley

Young?

----------


## Young

Désolé les filles, je vous ai fait attendre.
Ne vous inquiètez pas, On va adopter Gipsy, ça c'est une certitude, je ne m'inquiète pas du tout avec l'ententes de mes 3 toutous, ils seront tellement contents d'avoir une nouvelle copine.
J'étais passé vendredi mais je suis arrivée trop tard, j'ai pris quasiment 3h pour aller jusqu'au refuge à cause des bouchons.
Je pense y aller demain mais je sais pas s'il est ouvert et j'essaie  de télèphoner au refuge mais répondeur.

----------


## Farley

Young je vous ai mp ;-)

----------


## Young

J'ai eu le refuge au téléphone donc ouvert demain.
Le bénévole du refuge m'a dit qu'elle commençait à déprimer.

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  ::  reste plus qu'à attendre!!!!

----------


## fanelan

génial pour cette petite mère, super

----------


## Farley

Oui ça fait un moment que la miss déprime, si elle savait ce qui l'attend, avec en plus des copains sympas pour jouer!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ton intervention me rassure car je commençais a douter mais si tu es décidée pour cette belle Gypsy alors c'est un grand bonheur de te lire
Un lundi de Pâques qui va se transformer en cadeau de Noel??????????????????
On n'attend avec impatience

----------


## Young

Je sais qu'il y a des personnes sur le forum qui nous donnent souvent de fausses espoirs pour ces malheureux toutous.
Donc je rassure tout le monde : j'ai bien l'intention d'adoptè Gipsy et lui offrir une belle vie.
Elle sera une reine à la maison avec les 3 gros mâles à ses pieds.

----------


## Farley

Elle vous le rendra bien,c'est certain.

----------


## lilinea59

::  ::

----------


## Farley

à 1 min 13, on découvre Gipsy avec son petit manteau dans la neige  :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huZJE...ature=youtu.be

----------


## fanelan

génial la vidéo MERCI

----------


## esiocnarf

très émouvant aussi...

----------


## Daysie433

oh tous ces petits regards qui nous fendent le coeur  ::

----------


## Young

Je suis allèe au refuge et J'ai vu Gipsy cet aprem. Elle avait plein de plaie, la pauvre, elle s'est fait attaquer dans son box par un autre chien. En plus elle avait plein de tique et le bénévole était en train de lui les lui enlever. Et pour couronner, elle a eu la pyroplasmose mais elle s'est battue contre la maladie, on lui avait rasè les poils de sa papatte pour la mettre sous perfusion, et maintenant elle est guérie.
Je pensais aller la chercher après le 14 avril car je dois aller à cannes pour le Miptv pour mon travail et mon mari devait m'accompagner mais finalement comme on a pas trouvè une bonne pension pour nos toutous et ne voulant pas la laisser encore au refuge.
On a décidé d'aller la chercher demain aprem ou mercredi. Le bénévole m'a dit qu'il pouvait m'attendre si je voulais y aller demain et que j'arrivai après la fermeture.

----------


## maruska

comme c'est gentil de votre part, Young de changer vos projets et de la prendre si vite! Vaiment du fond du coeur soyez remerciée vous et votre mari!
Pauvre petite puce, il est grand temps qu'elle tombe dans une bonne famille pour se faire enfin chouchouter, la vie n'a pas été très rose pour elle jusqu'à maintenant! On attend les nouvelles avec grande impatience! Merci encore

----------


## fanelan

Que d'émotions à te lire  :: merci pour elle. Que ta vie et celle de toute ta famille à deux pattes et à quatre pattes soit belle et douce durant de très longues années.  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci young de tout coeur à vous et votre mari, c'est une belle adoption que vous faites là  :: 

petite Gipsy va trouver enfin une vie rêvée  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

je suis, sure que Gypsie a senti qu'il fallait lutter.... qu'elle allait enfin retrouver la liberté.... les chiens ont un instinct formidable.... 
merci Young de lui avoir donné cette énergie et de lui ouvrir votre coeur. 
Nous attendrons donc demain pour sortir (enfin) nos jupettes....

----------


## Farley

Ma petite mère, enfin le bout du tunnel pour toi, mille mercis pour elle Young  :: .
Les chiens du refuge sortent en promenade et font parfois des canicross en forêt, elle a du se frotter aux fougères la belle. Quant à la bagarre, ça arrive malheureusement dans ces conditions de grand stress, d'où la nécessité de sortir les plus faibles, je suis bien soulagée de savoir qu'elle a enfin trouvé un foyer. Un grand merci également à votre mari qui sera de garde de chien. Son petit trot dans la neige avec son manteau sur la vidéo faisait tant de peine.

----------


## poppo

Vivement qu'on puisse sortir les pompoms!  ::  Merci Young!

----------


## Farley

et merci à vous les filles pour vos diffusions  ::

----------


## Anna19

Bénévole à la SPA de plaisir nous la connaissons depuis trop longtemps notre GIPSY si adorable en balade, moment de détente pour elle car elle ne supportait plus ni sa vie dans le froid dans un box, ni la cohabitation , sans cesse des grognements et voilà le résultat...
Qu'elle profite maintenant au maximum de sa nouvelle et douce vie. Belle retraite GIPSY ! Tu l'as plus que mérité !

----------


## juanitos

Mais quelle bonne nouvelle !!!
Je suis aussi bénévole à la spa de Plaisir (j'y vais très rarement en ce moment car je travaille le week end) et j'ai promené la belle Gipsy le week end dernier ! c'est un choux, elle est adorable, la pauvre est au refuge depuis si longtemps.

Young, je suis vraiment très heureux de vous lire et de savoir qu'elle va enfin avoir sa famille !

J'ai voulu me proposer en temps que FA afin qu'elle soit placée chez de la famille dans le dpt 45 mais il n'est pas possible d'accueillir les chiens du refuge en FA car la priorité étant qu'ils soient adoptés.

Oui Gipsy avait des tiques il y a 2 semaines, je l'avais remarqué lors de la balade mais en rentrant elles avaient été retiré par une des salariées  :Frown:  ! elles sont donc revenues, chose qui arrive hélas souvent dans un refuge...
Si je peux vous être utile, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.

----------


## Farley

Anna et Juanitos, merci de vos témoignages, j'avais eu un coup de coeur pour Gipsy et craignait qu'elle ne finisse ses jours en box vu son âge, d'où le post. Il y a aussi Tequila (la première chienne que l'on voit sur la vidéo si je ne m'abuse) qui aurait besoin d'un coup de pouce ici, ainsi que la pauvre Sephora que Daysie a mis gentiment sur son forum "adoptez un caniche". Pour ma part, j'ouvrirai dès que possible une annonce pour le très touchant Gaspard, un chat en sauvetage également, qui me rappelle beaucoup les miens. Encore une fois, une grosse pensée pour Young, et à vous toutes pour avoir nourri ces pages et permis une plus grande visibilité à Gispy.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

MERCI  MERCI

----------


## Anna19

Oui super ! Si vous pouviez mettre ici une petite photo d'elle avec ses nouveaux compagnons, cela ferait grand plaisir à toutes celles et ceux qui la connaissaient. Mais avant tout merci encore et qu'elle vive aussi longtemps que vos précédents chiens, c'est tres bon signe  :Smile:

----------


## sylvie 71

Un grand merci à YOUNG , et oui,, on attend une tite photo pleine de bonheur et alors,, on pourra sortir les brocolis  ::

----------


## Young

Demain aprem je vais chercher Gipsy pour la ramener à la maison.
Pour les photos vous en auraient avec grand plaisir par contre je sais pas mettre les photos sur le forum donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui enverrai par mail.
Des que la miss sera à la maison demain, je ferai plein plein de photos et j'espère que tout se passera bien des le premier jour sinon mon mari aura du boulot !!
Quelqu'un connaîtrait t'il un bon pension familial si possible sans box ? Je me renseigne au cas où on doit être absent.

----------


## Young

Maintenant que Gipsy sera chez moi demain.
Si on peut aider ces 3 toutous :

Peut on aider Daro, un chien de 5 ans qui sera euthanasié bientôt si on lui trouve pas de FA ou adoptant :


et aussi Satin, il a 10 ans et ça fait 9 ans qu'il est en box au refuge :

ainsi que Kaly, elle a 10 ans et elle a un post sur ce forum depuis l'année 2007 et toujours au refuge depuis :

----------


## esiocnarf

tu as raison, je vais changer de bannière....elle a gagné notre Gypsie....  :: 
j'attends demain pour me faire bronzer les guiboles...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pour les pensions, bien souvent les vétérinaires ont des adresses 
Je crois aussi que l'AVA dans le 76 fait pension
Gypsy ne partira jamais en vacances avec vous?? C'est vrai que 4 toutous en voiture difficile a gérer

Merci d'avoir posé vos yeux sur cette adorable mamy

----------


## Young

Gipsy ne partira pas en vacances avec nous ni nos autres toutous, car on ne part jamais en week end donc on part une ou deux fois par an et à chaque fois c'est en Thaïlande ou au États-Unis pour 2 semaines maximum à chaque fois et certaine année on ne part pas du tout car on ne trouve personne pour garder nos bébés donc soit le voyage est annulè, soit reporté le temps de trouver quelqu'un soit chacun part son tour et c'est comme ça depuis des années car on a toujours eu beaucoup de chiens.

----------


## Young

> Pour les pensions, bien souvent les vétérinaires ont des adresses 
> Je crois aussi que l'AVA dans le 76 fait pension
> Gypsy ne partira jamais en vacances avec vous?? C'est vrai que 4 toutous en voiture difficile a gérer
> 
> Merci d'avoir posé vos yeux sur cette adorable mamy


Merci j'ai regardè le site de AVA et en effet ils font aussi pension. Mais ils seront en box ? Et la dernière fois on a essayè un pension avec box et pas très bien passè, Rocco n'a pas mangè pendant 2 jours et les 2 autres un peu perturbés quand je les ai récupéré.

----------


## fanelan

Il y a aussi le système des retraités : ils gardent ta maison et les chiens chez toi ; à condition que tes chiens les acceptent chez eux

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, il parait que c'est bien le système garde à domicile par les retraités  il faut aller voir sur Google

par exemple : http://www.maisonbleucitron.com/

----------


## sylvie01

Sinon, il y a aussi le PETSITTING, la personne (pas nécessairement des retraités) garde vos animaux chez vous ou chez elle.
Le site se nomme ANIMAUTE, mais il y en a d'autres.
Un grand merci YOUNG pour Gipsy, tenez nous au courant.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

AVA je ne sais pas sil y a des box je ne connais que de nom

----------


## Farley

Young je me renseigne pour la pension. J'ai encore du mal à réaliser que Gipsy a enfin trouvé sa famille ::

----------


## fanelan

Sur Animaute la famille de garde touche environ 6€ par jour, par contre pour la famille souhaitant faire garder, le tarif monte autour des 12€.

----------


## Young

Gipsy vient d'arriver à la maison.
Presentation faire avec les 3 mâles de la maison. Djumbe et Country aucun problème.
Mais Rocco, il veut pas qu'elle s'approche de moi ni qu'elle rentre dans la chambre, il lui grogne dessus mais mon mari surveille.

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhhhhhhhhhhh le gros jaloux......  :: 
fait lui les yeux doux, Gypsie......  ::

----------


## lorette65

Ah ces enfants gâtés  :Smile: 
Les mecs sont pas tjs commodes gipsy!!
Gros bisous nénette! !
La voilà ta famille!  ENFIN. .

----------


## maruska

Il faut peut-être un peu de temps! J'espère vraiment que tout va aller pour le mieux!  Comme je suis soulagée ce soir pour cette petite puce!
Merci encore pour elle; J'attends avant de sortir les brocolis! ::

----------


## Farley

Et que dit la petite? Elle est à l'aise ou timide? Comme je l'imagine, la douce!

----------


## Young

Rocco est très jaloux mais il lui aboie dessus (un petit aboiement) des qu'elle s'approche de près mais des qu'on dit :" Rocco arrête ", il s'arrête et recommence quand elle se s'approche encore. La miss ne fait pas du tout la timide, et très têtu et l'ignore complètement.
Djumbe est complément fou de la puce, il la suit partout et lui lèche les oreilles, et ça n'a pas l'air d'embêter Gipsy.
Alors Country lui, il l'ignore complément, il est dans son lit ça lui suffit.
Elle est très curieuse, remue non stop la queue, court partout ce qui n'est pas très au goût de Rocco qui l'observe, mais tant qu'elle est loin il s'en fout. Elle est très gourmand et essaie même de piquer du poulet de Rocco heureusement mon mari était la, et le pire c'est qu'elle continue.

----------


## Farley

petite mère, tellement heureuse pour elle, belle rencontre entre vous on dirait  ::

----------


## Young

Enfin repos, Gipsy ronfle fort, elle dort sur le matelas qui est à côté de mon lit. (On a 3 matelas-lit qui se trouve autour de notre lit)
Là je pense qu'ils sont tous fatigués et ronflent chacun leurs tours.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour les infos sur les différents possibilités de pension, je vais me renseigner.

----------


## Zénitude

Merci pour cette adoption, Young  :Pom pom girl: ! Et pour la promotion des bannières qu'on a mises en ligne avec la maîtresse de Nénette  :: 

Au sujet des pensions, je n'ai pas lu toutes les réponses, mais parfois, les SPA peuvent fournir une liste de personnes qui se proposent pour garder les animaux chez elles.

----------


## maruska

A quelles races correspondent vos chiens ? Surtout Rocco? C'est incroyable comme elle commence déjà à se sentir à l'aise! J'imagine les petits matelas tout autour du lit (c'est pareil chez nous!)

----------


## lorette65

On attend les photos  :Smile:

----------


## Young

> A quelles races correspondent vos chiens ? Surtout Rocco? C'est incroyable comme elle commence déjà à se sentir à l'aise! J'imagine les petits matelas tout autour du lit (c'est pareil chez nous!)


Rocco a 12 ans, c'est un croisé beauceron/Doberman/Rott et pése 72kg.
Country a 8 ans, c'est un croisé st-Hubert, 56kg.
Djumbe a 6 ans, c'est un croisé beauceron/terre-neuve/Rott et pése 65kg
Rocco appartenait à un agent de securite quand on l'ai recupere, il est un peu "special" mais c'est un amour avec nous.

Gipsy suit Djumbe partout, ce qui était tres bien pour nous surtout elle apprend avec lui à ouvrir la Porte pour aller dans Le jardin faire ses besoins.
hier elle a fouillè la poubelle, Et apprend vite surtout  quand je suis dans la cuisine.
Bonne nouvelle Rocco ne lui grogne plus dessus.
Hier soir tres tard la miss s'est levè et est partie dormir à côtè de Country.

----------


## Young

Pour les photos, je sais pas les mettre sur Le post, si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui les envoie par mail.

----------


## Farley

Vous pouvez me les envoyer Young ::

----------


## maruska

oh! miss Gipsy va avoir de beaux gardes du corps!!

----------


## lorette65

Je tente de t'envoyer mail par MP (difficulté pour le moment) et te les mets demain!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pas vu messsage de Farley  :Smile: 
Rendons à César ce qui ...
Je laisse la place  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Farley

Pas de souci Lorette, ce qui compte, c'est que tout le monde puisse profiter de ces belles photos en famille ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et ben dis donc, c'est du "lourd"!!! Gypsie!!! tu ne fais pas dans la dentelle avec tes copains.....  ::  tu vas avoir l'air d'une puce!!!!!

----------


## Young

Farley je n'ai pas ton mail.
La miss apprend très très vite, on est vraiment étonnè par elle. 
Elle n'a pas perdu beaucoup de temps pour être à l'aise à la maison.
Et très fière de nos 3 mâles qui je pense, ont acceptè la puce dans notre famille  :
 J'étais en train de donner à chaque toutous une saucisse, et comme elle ne voulait pas attendre son tour, elle a osè piquer la saucisse qui dépasser de la gueule de Country, et il a rien dit, il m'a juste regardè.
Notre Djumbe qui a l'habitude de se coucher à côtè de Country ou en dessus du bureau de mon mari, a même voulu bien laissè ses places préfèrer à Gipsy alors qu'au refuge où il était, il avait attaquè 3 chiens (male ou femelle) pendant les promenades et malheureusement 2 d'entre eux n'ont pas survècu.
Et Rocco qui accepte maintenant que la belle s'approche de nous et elle peut même être à côtè de lui pendant que je prépare leurs petits gâteries.
On pensait qu'il fallait quelque semaine d'adaptation que ça soit Gipsy ou les 3 mâles mais en faites une bonne journèe a suffit mais bon c'est pas encore le grand amour entre Rocco et Gipsy mais au moins il ne lui aboit plus dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je voudrais poser une question au benevole qui connait Gipsy, c'est normal qu'elle boit autant ? Presque tout les heures, elle va boire.

----------


## Young

Photos de Gipsy hier dans la voiture pendant tout Le trajet, elle regardait partout autour d'elle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Photo de la miss dans la cuisine Le premier jour

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gipsy sur lit

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Photo pas tres reussi car elle bougeait tout Le temps et en plus prise avec mon telephone .
J'en ferai d'autre avec ses copains  Et j'espere plus reussi la prochaine fois.

----------


## Farley

elle est super, et n'a pas du tout l'air timide en effet!

----------


## fanelan

contente de voir que l'ambiance avec ses trois copains progresse aussi vite ; j'aurai bien aimé être là pour l'histoire de la saucisse

----------


## esiocnarf

pour le fait de boire... 
je viens de prendre le vieux Bigzoy de notre refuge à la maison hier... pareil, il  boit sans arrêt, il gloutonne dans l'eau!! il n'arrête pas!!!! 
et je crois me souvenir..  ::  que c'était pareil pour le vieux Pollux quand il est arrivé il y a quelques années.
 peut être est ce du au changement de température...?  ils auraient plus chaud (evidemment)...
il me semble aussi que ça s'est passé  après quelques jours pour Pollux alors, je ne m'inquiète pas trop... 
Bigzoy était hier chez le véto pour un bilan, il n'a rien décelé au niveau des reins... alors, essayons de positiver... 

gros calins à Gypsie qui sait si bien faire  accepter  et aussi à ses grands malous qui finalement ont plus  l'air que la chanson  ::

----------


## fanelan

pour l'histoire de boire, j'ai un petit caniche d'environ 13 ans, et c'est pareil, le véto n'a rien décelé ; par contre Gringo a une trèsmauvaise dentition et fait des bulles dans le bol. Le véto m'a dit de mesurer la quantité : 75 cl pour 6,2 kg, et finalement tout en buvant souvent, c'est la quantié qu'il boît. Je l'ai depuis deux semaines, et c'est toujours pareil.

----------


## fanelan

mon véto a fait une analyse d'urine et il l'a vu comme cela ; je pense que la prise de sang c'est s'il y a suspiscion, mais tu as tout à fait raison.

----------


## Anna19

Merci pour les photos . Son regard est touchant dans la voiture ... Elle ne devait plus y croire la pauvre.
 Heureuse de voir une si belle adoption ! Surtout qu'en ce moment, il n'y en pas malheureusement pas beaucoup ...
Pour ce qui est de boire beaucoup, vous devriez interroger la vétérinaire de la spa de plaisir. Elle pourra surement vous donner des infos car elle la suit depuis un moment.

----------


## astings

::

----------


## Young

On pensait que Gipsy ne connaissait pas son nom ou qu'elle était têtu, car quand on l'appelle elle ne repondait pas, j'ai eu une benevole de la spa et on me dit qu'apparemment Gipsy est sourde, ma pauvre petite mèmère. Je pense qu'elle a pris ses repères grace à ses 3 copains car quand on appelle Djumbe par exemple, elle fait comme lui et viens nous voir. Où quand je leur donne une petite friandise, je dis "assis" donc les 3 mâles s'assoient et elle les regarde et fait la même chose. Elle a même appris à ouvrir les portes avec Djumbe, mais la miss a sa propre technique pour tirer ou pousser la porte, j'essaierai de filmer la miss en action, hier elle avait une envie présente alors elle a ouvert la porte du jardin et est partie faire ses besoins ensuite elle revient à la maison se coucher. On est contente qu'elle soit à la maison car elle est vraiment géniale. Elle nous joue même la comèdie, quand on est à table elle nous regarde d'un air tout tristounè donc j'ai dû partager mon plat avec les 4 toutous. On ne regrette absolument pas de l'avoir adopter et avec son handicap, il est absolument hors de question qu'elle retourne au refuge.

----------


## poppo

C'est une joie de vous lire Young, GIpsy elle l'a enfin SA famille et avec 3 potes en plus  :: je suis certaine que Rocco ne résistera pas longtemps a la belle ! :: 

Merci d'avoir posé vos yeux sur elle! ::

----------


## Farley

Merci Young pour ces nouvelles, vos descriptions font chaud au coeur. J'ignorais que Gipsy était sourde, l'âge sans doute, on ne m'avait pas donné cette info. Elle à l'air vraiment intelligente la petite.

----------


## maruska

très émouvant de vous lire Young, vraiment! Cette petite est tellement touchante! Savoir que c'est du solide, qu'elle a sa famille, que les années vont maintenant pouvoir tourner, elle a son confort, de l'amour, des copains....cela fait un bien fou!! :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  Mille merci!!

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui, quand on dit que les chiens sont géniaux au refuge... en général à la maison c'est encore mieux... c'est dire..... 

Gypsie.... tu me confortes dans cette idée!!! et merci Young d'avoir entendu les appels

----------


## breton67

je viens seuleument de voir 
enfin la petite mamie a trouvé sa famille elle aussi , merci de tout coeur Young pour cette belle adoption

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Privé d'internet ces jours-ci je savoure tes messages, les photos et l'arrivée de la belle
Elle a un regard!!!!!!!!!!!
Merci Young à toi et ta famille de lui offrir ce bonheur

----------


## Young

Ce matin elle a réussi à trouver une toute petite place de libre à côtè de mon mari qui était sur son fauteuil à une place et à rendu complétement fou ses copains qui sont tous jaloux d'elle. Donc mon mari se retrouve tout serrer à côtè de la belle.

----------


## bridgetdrome

Quelle chance elle a cette petite Gypsie d'avoir rencontré au bout de ses longues années de refuge de si gentils adoptants.Elle n'en croit pas ses yeux et visiblement va se battre pour avoir SA PLACE dans votre maison et votre coeur et la garder.....merci de lui offrir tant d'amour et de belles et douces années de bonheur et de confort.

----------


## breton67

::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

::  ::

----------


## astings

::  elle va bientôt mettre votre mari par terre(les miens essaient aussi  ::  )

----------


## Young

Mon mari est seul à la maison avec les 4 toutous depuis presque 1 semaine maintenant, il me dit qu'elle est très très pot de colle, elle le suit partout. Il lui apprend quelque ordre avec les signes des mains comme par exemple il lui montre sa main et tape sur le sol ça signifie coucher. Apparemment elle a l'air d'apprendre très vite. On n'a pas envie qu'elle se sent diffèrent des autres chiens et pour qu'on puisse "communiquer" avec elle. On est vraiment attachè à notre Gipsy, on la surnomme Gip-Gips. Elle a un super appêtit. Une fifille très très sage.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours un réel plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles

----------


## Farley

Continuez de nous donner des nouvelles, je crois qu'on ne s'en lassera pas!

----------


## maruska

enfin des gens au grand coeur se sont penchés sur cette belle fifille! Et elle ne demande qu'à apprendre...Elle attendait cela depuis si longtemps! Merci pour ces nouvelles qui réchauffent le coeur. (sur une des dernières vidéos au refuge, en promenade avec son petit manteau sur le dos, elle paraissait si triste, si résignée..) C'est fou ce que l' ::  peut faire en si peu de temps!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Gipsy est l'une de nos plus  ancienne pensionnaire. Pourtant c'est une  petite chienne très douce et  affectueuse. Elle supporte la solitude et  pourra même vivre en  appartement. 
>  Sa situation devient urgente, car à 12 ans, la vie dans le  refuge  commence à fortement la déprimer. Elle reste dans son panier et  ne se  lève même plus quand quelqu'un passe devant son box. Seuls les  autres  chiens arrivent encore à la motiver pour jouer, car Gipsy est  très  sociable et encore très vive lors des moments de jeu. Il lui faut  au  plus vite une famille pour qu'elle retrouve goût à la vie. Pensez à   elle en cette période de grands froids, cette chienne zéro défaut ne   vous décevra pas!



Tout était dit et la belle est bien telle que décrite Alors que du bonheur pour elle, et pour votre famille
Merci Farley de l'avoir mise à l'honneur pour lui permettre de poser ses pattes de douce mamy dans un foyer, son foyer!!!!!

----------


## Young



----------


## bridgetdrome

Les photos du bonheur sur l'édredon bien douillet....Tant de confort et de bons soins la laissent pensive,la belle Gypsie!Elle n'en revient pas d'etre aussi bien!!!ces jolies photos de sa nouvelle vie sont tres émouvantes...MERCI POUR ELLE et que vous profitiez longtemps de cette douce toutoune pleine d'amour...

----------


## maruska

oh! comme elle a l'air de l'apprécier cette douce couette! C'est incroyable comme les vieux chiens s'adaptent vite quand ils se sentent aimés! Merci Young pour cette très belle action de l'avoir adoptée! (je pense pour autant qu'elle vous le rend bien et qu'elle fait aussi votre bonheur! :: )

----------


## breton67

+ 1 avec Maruska  ::

----------


## cassie60

merci Young

----------


## Young

Aujourd'hui c'est la 1er fois où nous avons laissè les toutous seuls à la maison, à notre retour Djumbe, Rocco et Country nous ont attendu de l'entrèe de la maison avec des aboiements car ils reconnaissent le bruit de notre voiture, on a pas trouvé Gipsy avec eux, nous sommes allés dans notre chambre et avons vu Gipsy coucher sur le lit et ronfler. J'ai alors mis ma main sur sa tête doucement, elle a alors ouvert les yeux, nous a vu et nous a alors fait la fête, bizarrement elle n'a pas sursautè quand elle a ressenti ma main sur sa tête. 
Et hier Country a dormi sur le lit à droite qui était habituellement sa place mais il avait laissè gentillement à Gipsy des son arrivèe à la maison alors  Gipsy s'est quasiment allongè sur Country alors qu'il y avait encore de la place à droite mais la miss tient à cette place donc pendant toute la nuit elle s'est couchè sur Country qui n'a pas bougè pour autant.

----------


## fanelan

C'est merveilleux de lire cela. Il existe une vraie complicité entre ces loulous et tellement de compréhension pour la dernière arrivée. Plein de bonheur les petits loulous et aussi à vos maîtres.

----------


## maruska

j'avoue que j'avais une petite  crainte pour les premières fois où il allait falloir  laisser Gipsy, sourde, avec les 3 autres "imposants" loulous de la maison!! Mais quelle harmonie règne chez vous Young! Quelle adorable petite chipie cette Gipsy  :: et comme vos gros toutous sont gentils (surtout Country! :: )! On adore lire de telles nouvelles!

----------


## Farley

Magnifiques photos merci Young

----------


## Young

Quelques photos de Gipsy avec ses copains dans la cuisine.
Ils attendent gentiment leurs gâteries, menu du jour pour ces beaux bèbès : Echine de porc avec du riz sautè.

----------


## fanelan

pièce jointe non valide - veuillez vous adresser à l'administrateur  ::

----------


## Young

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Young



----------


## Farley

Une bien belle famille, lequel est country, lequel est rocco?

----------


## Young

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Young

1ere photo : Country Et Gipsy
2eme photo : Djumbe Et Gipsy
3eme photo : Gipsy, Country Et Djumbe (il est allongè à côtè de Gipsy)
4eme photo : Rocco Et Gipsy

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Farley

Country et Gipsy ont un air de famille  ::

----------


## Young

Oui, ils se ressemblent beaucoup ces 2 là que ce soit leurs gueules ou même leurs passès.
Country n'a pas eu une vie facile aussi, il a étè maltraitè pendant plusieurs annèes puis abandonner au refuge et y est restè pendant 4 ans avant qu'on l'adopte. Il était très peureux, se recroquevillier sur lui même, au refuge le benevole nous a expliquè qu'il était toujours au fond de son box et ne bougeait pas, quand on s'approchait de lui, il tremblait ce qui explique son longue sèjour au refuge.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et voici Rocco sur la photo ci-dessous

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et enfin Djumbe

----------


## Young



----------


## Farley

Ils sont très bien tombés, c'est émouvant de les voir ainsi ensemble, quelle chance pour eux de goûter à la sécurité, la chaleur et l'amour après tant d'années, je change la bannière de Gipsy, je ne l'avais pas encore fait.

----------


## maruska

quel grand coeur Young d'avoir sorti du refuge plusieurs malheureux qui n'intéressaient personne! Chaleureusement MERCI pour eux! ::  J'adore la photo  où country dort!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Franchement je t'admire 4 "beaux chiens" avec des passés pour certains douloureux
Vous êtes leur famille de coeur et je vous souhaite de très belles années de bonheur respectif

Ils ont l'air bien sages à l'heure de la gamelle ::

----------


## Chinooka

Young, tu as une bien jolie famille poilue  ::

----------


## monique95

j avais suivi l histoire de gypsie depuis le debut et sur facebook je ne la voyais plus je me disais est elle adopté la belle  et là je vois toutes les photos j ai juste vu le jungle de gypsie a tiens je vais voir et je vois a vec ses 3 copains bien costaux oh qu il sont beaux ,bonne entente oh c est formidable de gros gabaris les 3 males tres belle famille que de bonhuer ,elle va s habituer et eux aussi je suis un peu emue car gypsie j ai beaucoup partagee sur facebook pour elle ,merci a YOUNG MERCI POUR cet elan de bonté ,soit heureuse ma belle avec tous tes copa

----------


## Young

Gipsy est formidable, nous avons aucun regret de l'avoir adopter. Elle est sage et très attachante.
Aujourd'hui elle a jouè avec le lapin de notre voisin, d'ailleurs on se demande encore comment il a fait pour être dans notre jardin. Et heureusement pour ce lapin que c'était Gipsy car si Djumbe l'avait vu, je n'aurai pas donner cher de sa peau.
Par contre je ne l'ai jamais entendu aboyer alors je sais pas si comme elle est sourde peut être qu'elle ne peut pas aboyer.

----------


## Zénitude

> Par contre je ne l'ai jamais entendu aboyer alors je sais pas si comme elle est sourde peut être qu'elle ne peut pas aboyer.


 Depuis que mon chien est devenu sourd, il n'a plus connaissance des bruits environnants... et n'aboie donc plus  ::

----------


## Young

Merci pour ce renseignement Zènitude.
Parfois ma petite GipGips me fait mal au coeur quand je la regarde et de me dire qu'elle est complétement sourde, elle ne pourrait jamais entendre l'exterieur. A mon avis elle a du ne rien entendre petit à petit, c'est pour ça que les bénèvoles ne se sont pas aperçu et que quand je les ai télèphonè, ils m'ont dis qu'ils pensent qu'elle n'entendait pas bien mais n'était pas sure. On est parti voir notre veto pour un bilan de santè, elle est en bonne santè, ses plaies se cicatrices bien, et il me confirme qu'elle est complètement sourde. 
Je pense que c'est pour ça qu'au refuge elle a commencé à dèprimer et que ça n'a pas marchè avec la chienne de l'ancien adoptant car comme elle entendait pas les avertissements de l'autre chienne et donc ne se rend pas compte des dangers. Comme ce fut le cas le 1er jour à la maison chez nous, par exemple quand Rocco lui grognait dessus pour qu'elle ne s'approche pas de nous alors qu'il était à côtè, elle ne se rend pas compte alors avance quand même. Rocco l'accepte de plus en plus, à l'heure du Gamelle, il accepte qu'elle soit à côtè de lui et ne lui grogne plus quand elle s'approche de nous ou passe devant lui. Donc tout va toujours bien à part qu'elle adore fouiller la poubelle donc on a du la cacher mais la miss est maligne et arrive quand même à la trouver donc on accroche la poubelle.

----------


## Farley

Je vous comprends Young, mais Gipsy n'aurait pu rêver meilleur foyer et je suis sûre que son handicap ne compte pas tant pour elle que le bonheur (re) trouvé.

----------


## Young

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## maruska

c'est "tro'gnon"!! On en redemande!!

----------


## Zénitude

::

----------


## arden56

la vie chez Young, c'est fatiguanttttttttttttt !!!!!!!!!!! 
sont bien beaux ses Bébés !!!!

J'aime bien aussi, quand ils attendent dans la cuisine (?) petite gâterie ou gamelle ! ils sont tous sages, assis !!!

Rocco est devenu plus souple, il a peut être compris que la jolie fifille n'entendait plus...

----------


## Young

En effet les photos avec tous les toutous ensembles ont ete prises dans la cuisine, ils attendaient leurs plats cuisinès fait maison.

----------


## Young

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Young

Sur la 1ere photo, la mèmère dort profondement et dort tellement bien que même quand les autres toutous ont sautè sur le lit car je me suis levèe qu'elle n'a rien ressentie, même pas ouvert les yeux ou alors n'a pas voulu bouger.
Sur la 2eme photo, elle se reposait et quand elle a vu que j'avais des gaufres, elle s'est levèe un peu et a bien voulu quitter son lit mais á moitiè.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur la derniere photo, elle a tirè ma couverture et s'est couchè dessus.

----------


## arden56

Très intelligente la demoiselle !!!! Elle se garde le lit pour elle toute seule, ou encore la couverture !!! et elle a bon goût (les gaufres !)

----------


## Young

Oh oui la miss a un gout de luxe et je crois qu'elle a pris du poids. Et maintenant sait mendier à table. Elle met sa tête sur mes genoux et si je l'ignore, elle me met sa patte, puis si je l'ignore toujours, on entend alors un tout petit gemissement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## arden56

"Et maintenant sait mendier à table." 

euh "demander" ou mieux "goûter," c'est plus joli, lol ! La pauvre, elle ne connait pas et cherche à s'instruire des repas humain !!! 

Comment résister ??? elle est craquante !!

----------


## maruska

oh! la petite chipie!! Elle sait y faire! Quant à la nourriture...cuisine maison, gaufres....notre belle fifille ne va pas garder sa taille de guêpe très longtemps ::  :: ! Elle est vraiment mignonne et on se régale de son nouveau bonheur!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tous les sens ne sont pas perdus hein la miss ::

----------


## Farley

mon dieu ce qu'elle est craquante!

----------


## Young

Et en plus une petite "voleuse", ce midi mon mari a donnè du poulet aux toutous, Rocco a pris sa part mais la puce était trop impatiente d'attendre son tour, elle a alors piqué le morceau qui était dans la gueule de Rocco, il a était pris par surprise et n'a même pas eu le temps de réagir que la belle était déjà en train de le dévorer. Mon mari a eu très peur de la réaction de Rocco mais à sa très grande surprise, Rocco n'a pas attaquè la mémére, il a regardé mon mari et ensuite à tourné sa tête l'air de se demander où est passè son poulet. Ce n'est pas la première fois que Gipgips "vole" la nourriture de ses copains, Country avec son saucisse et plus ce soir, l'os de Country, "voler" de la même façon.

----------


## lili2000

Quel bonheur ces photos !
Bonne retraite à la belle, elle a l'air de bien en profiter ...

----------


## fanelan

petite rusée ! merci de lui donner une belle fin de vie

----------


## arden56

Voleuse ?? Bon elle emprunte la nourriture des potes !!! 
Je ne peux m'empêcher de rire en lisant ce message !!! elle est osée la petite dernière !!! "peur de rien la miss" !!!! mais 
elle a de la chance de ne pas recevoir un coup de croc !!!
Gentleman le joli Rocco ??? ou un peu en état de choc devant l'audace de cette demoiselle ?

----------


## Young

En effet je pense que Rocco était en état de choc et aussi surpris par l'audace de la miss.

----------


## maruska

c'est vrai que l'audace de Gipsy est impressionnante! En tout cas merci Young de nous offrir un petit feuilleton presque quotidien sur la vie de la jolie petite miss! C'est un régal de la suivre!

----------


## Young



----------


## Young

Voici 2 photos de la puce dans mon lit à côtè de moi.
Elle prend tellement confiance en elle, que quand elle est dans mon lit, elle montre même ses petits crocs quand Rocco s'approche de moi mais heureusement pour elle que Rocco l'ignore complètement et alors je lui fais de gros gros calins pour le fèliciter.

----------


## poppo

Elle ne sera pas un peu dominante la miss?  ::  Elle a l'air de prendre de plus en plus ses marques...

Bravo a Rocco pour sa patience, il mérite effectivement des calins en plus ::

----------


## rafaela13

> Elle ne sera pas un peu dominante la miss?  Elle a l'air de prendre de plus en plus ses marques...
> 
> Bravo a Rocco pour sa patience, il mérite effectivement des calins en plus


+1 
tout pareil  ::

----------


## lorette65

Si c'est pas le regard du bonheur ça ::  J'y perds mon latin  :Smile:

----------


## Young

Notre GipGips se croit vraiment tout permis depuis que les 3 mâles la laisse faire ce qu'elle veut à la maison.
Elle pique leurs nourritures sous leurs yeux, elle les grogne dessus quand ils s'approchent de moi, la miss se sent forte maintenant que Rocco ne lui dit plus rien. Les 3 toutous la laissent faire ce qu'elle veut. Mais mon mari la "remet" à sa place pour éviter qu'elle prenne de mauvaise habitude. Elle nous fait vraiment rire, elle est 3 fois plus petite que ses 3 copains mais se croit plus "forte" qu'eux.

----------


## Farley

le sexe faible, tu parles!

----------


## fanelan

la chippie ! elle récupère le temps qu'elle a perdu en refuge pour diriger son petit monde

----------


## arden56

Le sexe faible ! je suis d'accord !!! Pauvre fifille, faut qu'elle trouve sa place ! euh, et je crois que c'est fait !

----------


## Daysie433

mais non elle fait partie du MLF  ::

----------


## maruska

adorable Gypsie! Vous ne devez pas vous ennuyer avec elle! Elle a tant attendu sa famille, elle a "le droit" de se rattraper maintenant et de faire sa petite chipie! ::  En tout cas, la vie que vous lui offrez n'a pas l'air de lui déplaire...elle semble même tout à fait à l'aise! ::

----------


## Young

A cause de la mèmère, ce soir on a dû se faire livrer à manger.
Elle a mangè tous ce qu'il y avait dans nos assiettes en 30 secondes chrono, j'avais oubliè quelques choses dans la cuisine et le temps de revenir, plus rien !!! Et comme les 3 autres toutous m'ont suivi dans la cuisine, donc il y avait pas de doute sur la coupable, je trouvais aussi bizarre qu'elle ne m'a pas suivi. Elle est trop gourmande la belle, elle a perdu sa taille de guêpe et on voit maintenant ses belles rondeurs.
Elle est maligne en plus car elle le fait uniquement avec moi, par contre avec mon mari, c'est une chienne sage, obéissante et ne vole pas la nourriture, elle joue à la chienne parfaite avec mon mari. On l'adore comme ça.

----------


## breton67

:: elle a tout de mon Guen je crois qu avec ce qu il m a déja volé je pourrais commençer une petite épicerie  :: 
bon courage  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Farley

elle me fait tellement rire  :Smile:

----------


## poppo

Ce que femme/chienne veut...... ::  ::  :: Est ce que cela est lié au lettre G? *G*ipsy et *G*uen....... :: J'éviterai cette lettre désormais......

----------


## Chinooka

Ben tiens, pourquoi se priver.....  ::

----------


## astings

De toute façon, on est jamais mieux servi que par soi même  ::

----------


## maruska

> Elle est maligne en plus car elle le fait uniquement avec moi, par contre avec mon mari, c'est une chienne sage, obéissante et ne vole pas la nourriture, elle joue à la chienne parfaite avec mon mari. On l'adore comme ça.


Faire de l'humour avec ses petits travers, les accepter en souriant, en sachant que toute une vie elle n'a pas pu s'exprimer ni faire éclater sa joie de vivre...pour moi, c'est cela le véritable amour! Merci à vous et votre mari de lui donner cette importance et de la rendre aussi heureuse!

----------


## arden56

Young doit être bonne cuistote !!! 
Ou elle avait envie d'une pizza !!! lol !!!

et la mignonne avait un petit creux !!!

----------


## Young

Notre GipGips n'a pas arrêtè de cracher de la salive (blanc, gluant) donc on est un peu inquiet mais depuis 1h ne crache plus rien.
Et Rocco a une petite boule (on dirait une petite boule de sang) au niveau de sa queue, donc tous les 2 iront chez le veto demain.
J'espere que c'est pas trop grave.

----------


## Zénitude

De tout coeur avec toi

----------


## poppo

> De tout coeur avec toi


+1  ::

----------


## Young

Il y a 2-3 jours elle nous avez fait la même chose pendant un moment puis plus rien, mais aujourd'hui ça a recommencer.
Et Mon mari a touchè la petite boule, il s'est laissè manipuler et apparemment n'a pas mal quand mon mari touche.
Mais je préfère avoir l'avis du veto pour être sûr, et j'espere surtout qu'il va me rassurer. Ils sont âgès tout les deux donc vaut mieux que Le veto les voit. Mais j'ai toujours peur quand j'emmene mes chiens voir Le veto et surtout peur qu'il m'annonce une mauvaise nouvelle comme pour nos Rott Rambo Junior et Tarzan ainsi que notre fifille Lucie, tous les 3 decedes d'un cancer, donc j'ai toujours peur.

----------


## maruska

espérons vraiment que ce sera bénin pour ces 2 toutous! On attend des nouvelles bien sûr!

----------


## Young

Je les aime tellement, mes toutous sont comme mes enfants. J'ai toujours peur de les perdre.

----------


## maruska

comme je vous comprends Young, idem pour moi! Vivement demain que vous soyez rassurés!

----------


## Farley

oui, nous vous comprenons très bien, quand nos animaux vieillissent on est sur le qui vive à la moindre chose. Vous avez raison d'aller vérifier tout ça chez le véto. Est-ce que la boule est mobile? Souvent quand il n'y a pas d'adhérence, il y a moins de souci à se faire. Et pour Gipsy, est ce qu'elle recrache de la salive lorsqu'elle vient d'aller au jardin? Peut-être qu'elle se purge.

----------


## Young

Pour Rocco ça ressemble à un grain de beautè et Gipsy a beaucoup de gaz, n'arrete pas de peter.

----------


## Farley

Elle a peut-être avalé de l'herbe la miss. La boule est petite pour Rocco alors, vous venez de la voir?

----------


## Young

On l'a vu hier pour Rocco, il avait pas cette boule la semaine derniere, c'est une petite boule.
La miss dort profondèment et s'est reveille une fois pour essayer de cracher.

----------


## Farley

Lorsqu'une masse apparait, ce qui compte c'est de prendre les choses à temps, et c'est le cas donc pas de panique. Quant à la petite gigips nationale, je me souviens que mon chien, un épagneul breton mort depuis  longtemps maintenant, crachait parfois après les ballades, il furetait  partout et c'était sans gravité. Elle a peut-être avalé quelque chose qui la gêne. Vous serez fixée demain, ne vous inquiétez pas.

----------


## astings

Mon gros crache systématiquement après ballade / jardin car il "cherche" nez à terre ( les petites bestioles comme les lézards  ::  ) , et des fois ,il se purge. Sur mes 6,c'est le seul qui me fait ça tout le temps  :: ,les autres c'est occasionnel.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Cela va mieux aujourd'hui sinon peut être passer un petit coup de fil au véto de garde pour être rassurés
Bon lundi de Pentecôte ::

----------


## Young

Merci pour tout vos messages.
Aujourd'hui, mon veto a pu voir Rocco Et Gypsie.
Pour Rocco, Le veto m'a dit ne pas y toucher pour l'instant rien de grave, par contre il a vu qu'il avait une sorte de tumeur mais pas mechant si soigné à temps, il est sous cortisone pendant 15 jours et si ça ne se cicatrice pas, il devra subir une operation dans 15 jours.
Pour Gypsie, il ne voit rien mais pour être sure prise de sang, on aura les resultats demain, elle a la catarate au niveau de son oeil.

----------


## Farley

ce sont plutôt de bonnes nouvelles pour les deux poilus, on attend demain, avec confiance  ::

----------


## astings

Ouf, les nouvelles ne sont pas mauvaises. caresses aux loulous

----------


## breton67

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bonne chance  ::

----------


## Young

GipGips va bien, bon resultat de prise de sang.
Mais elle est sous cortisone comme Rocco pour 15 jours.
Par contre elle a un probleme de peau, ses plaies ne se cicatrices pas bien, et ses poils ne repoussent pas au contraire elle en perd. Donc la miss va avoir 2 bains à prendre par semaine avec 1 shampooing puis 1 après shampooing et enfin un produit à lui mettre sur tout le corps et des comprimès à prendre. Mon veto pense qu'elle a dû être très malheureuse pour être dans cette état (apparemment c'est dû au stresse et s'est laisse aller). Maintenant on doit donner  des croquettes hyperallergenic maintenant à Rocco Et GipGips, qu'on doit acheter chez notre veto. Heureusement que j'ai un gentil veto, il m'a pris que les honos pour un seul chien et m'a fait un prix pour les médocs et croquettes.

----------


## Farley

Vous êtes arrivée à temps pour elle, et pour les autres, leur offrir enfin leur part de bonheur, ça secoue! Le vétérinaire vous aurait-il parlé d'une allergie pour Gigips? Sur le post de Rose (vieux-os), la miss, très âgée, avait une plaie suintante sur le bas du dos qui revenait et ne séchait pas, il s'est avéré que c'était la lessive, vous avez du suivre l'aventure je crois. Pour les croquettes véto, on peut les avoir moins cher sur certains sites internet comme zooplus. Courage à tous.

----------


## Young

Oui, j'ai vu pour l'allergie à la lessive pour la belle Rose.
Gipgips avait déjà des problèmes de peau avant que je l'adopte, au début je pensais que c'était les blessures dû aux attaques des autres chiens pendant qu'elle était au refuge mais le veto m'a dit qu'il y avait en effet des plaies qui proviennent des bagarres mais d'autres qui n'ont rien avoir comme au niveau de sa queue. Je vais essayer de prendre des photos pour que vous ayez une idée, le veto me dit que ce n'est pas de l'allergie.
Pour les croquettes c'est 98 le gros sac, il m'en faut 2 par mois, surtout Rocco avec ses 70kg, ça en fait des kg de croquettes.

----------


## maruska

c'est vrai pour Gypsie, je crois qu'il était temps de lui donner sa chance! Je me rappelle sur une vidéo en promenade au refuge comme elle avait l'air triste! Le stress peut engendrer bien des choses. Heureusement pour elle et vos autres toutous, le malheur est derrière et ils ont la grande chance d'être soignés, choyés, aimés....

----------


## Farley

Aïe le sac de 8 kilos j'imagine? Je paie pour les chats un peu moins de 47 euros en 4 kilos chez RC, sur zooplus c'est 39 et pas de frais de port à partir de 39 euros, donc 39 tout rond, ce n'est pas négligeable. Oui une photo, sait-on jamais si quelqu'un a eu un cas similaire.

----------


## breton67

+ 1 ave Maruska,
 bon courage pour la suite

----------


## Young

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Young

On voit sur la 1ere photo : la queue de GipGips avec son prôblème de peau.
La 2eme photo : l'oreille gauche, on voit qu'elle n'a plus beaucoup de poil et ne repousse pas.
Sur la derniere photo : oreille droite avec sa plaie qui ne cicatrice pas à cause de son prôblème de peau.
Et sur la 3eme photo, c'est notre puce GipGips qui vous fait un gros calin et vous remercie de l'avoir aider à diffuser, elle vous a fait son plus beau sourire et a pris sa plus belle pose photo !!!

----------


## Farley

Elle est incroyablement expressive et très belle. Sur la première photo, on voit que c'est propre, ça ne suinte pas, sur les oreilles, ça semble un peu plus vif. Les bains + shampoing + produit lui font du bien?

----------


## fanelan

quand on regarde les anciennes photos, on se rend contre de la métamorphose de cette coquine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Young

Oui les soins lui font du bien, mais les autres toutous ne sont pas très contents, un peu jaloux donc ils nous suivent tous dans la salle de bain et nous observant sagement.
Elle pèse à prèsent 23kg.

----------


## Farley

Espérons qu'elle se remette bien, les allergies, c'est tellement complexe, le temps de comprendre, savoir d'où ça vient.

----------


## Chinooka

J'aime beaucoup la troisième photo, on dirait qu'elle sourit et elle a un petit air coquin  ::

----------


## Farley

la levure de bière en complément, les bêtes en raffolent, ça ne mange pas de pain, et agit sur la repousse du poil.

----------


## Young

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Deux autres photos de la belle que je viens de prendre à l'instant.
Elle essaie monter dans mon lit.

----------


## Farley

Gigips la belle, hyper touchante, je suis tellement heureuse qu'elle ait croisé votre route Young, il ne pouvait rien lui arriver de meilleur  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

pour l'aider avec ses problèmes cutanés je vous conseille le *mégaderm*, préconisé notamment lors d'allergie...
http://www.lacompagniedesanimaux.com...8-sachets.html

----------


## Young

Le veto m'a precrit 2 medicaments pour la puce.
Et dans 1 semaine on doit retourner voir Le veto pour qu'il regarde si son etat s'est ameliorè ou pas.

----------


## Young

Notre Gipgips va beaucoup mieux au niveau de sa peau.
Elle adore prendre la douche et apprécie qu'on s'occupe d'elle.
Elle commence a avoir des poils brillantes et doux.
Par contre pour notre Rocco ça ne s'améliore pas, on doit revoir le veto dans 1 semaine, j'espère que d'ici là son traitement au cortisone aura fait son effet.
Gypsie se croit vraiment tout permis, pendant que je mange, elle se permet de monter sur la chaise puis sur la table pour manger directement dans mon assiette, je n'ai même pas eu le temps d'enlever mon assiette qu'elle l'a déjà vidè.
Elle est vraiment incroyable cette puce et surtout trop gourmande, et pour éviter que les 3 autres soient jaloux, j'ai dû chercher des friandises pour eux aussi.

----------


## Farley

Je croise les doigts pour Rocco. Quant à Gypsie la belette, elle abuse sans doute très légèrement des largesses de sa maîtresse  ::

----------


## Young

Je pense aller revoir le veto avant les 15 jours, car il y a aucun amelioration, son anus est toujours ouvert malgrè le traitement à la cortisone.
Quelqu'un a t-il eu un chien avec le même probleme ?  Le veto m'a dit que s'il ne va pas mieux, il debra subir une operation chirugicale, J'ai un peu peur pour lui, il a quand même 13 ans et pése 70kg. Quelqu'un a t-il eu le cas où son Chien a déjà subit ce type d'operation ?

----------


## Young

Peut on aider à diffuser pour 8 chiens qui vont être euthanasier ces jours-ci, hier 3 d'entres eux ont déjà ete endormis, sauvez les 5 autres, svp.
voici le lien :

----------


## Young

Aujourd'hui ma Gipgips a été gâtée, mon mari a portè la puce et ensuite s'est allongè sur notre lit, la miss s'est carrément couchèe sur mon mari puis n'a plus bougè, elle s'est endormie profondément. Elle ronflait fort en plus. Mon mari m'a dit qu'elle est lourde et l'a pris doucement pour la poser â côté de lui, elle ne s'est même pas réveillè. Elle a fait la sieste cette après midi coller à mon mari. L'habitude c'est Djumbe qui fait la sieste allonger à côté de mon mari mais aujourd'hui il a été gentil et a bien voulu laisser sa place à Gipgips, il s'est couchè à ma place. Donc La mémère s'est trouvè au milieu de Djumbe et mon mari.

----------


## breton67

:: mefiez vous cela a commençé ainsi avec nous ,un beau jour il faut se battre pour avoir sa place ::

----------


## poppo

Franchement Young, vos chiens se sont des vrais gentlemen   :: ( et votre mari aussi  :: )

Un régal ce post!

----------


## Young

> mefiez vous cela a commençé ainsi avec nous ,un beau jour il faut se battre pour avoir sa place


Ha, ha, ha, je connais ça parfois je dois même pousser très fort pour avoir une toute petite place et encore il bouge à peine leur gros c... 
Mais bon je les adore comme ça, ils sont si mignons et j'adore les chiens capricieux, ils sont tellement mimi...
Mon mari me dit qu'à cause de moi, ils sont gâtés et pourris. Que je cède à tout leurs caprices.

----------


## astings

Bravo Gypsi,faut faire sa place  :: .Les miens l'ont compris aussi, je dors donc sur une tranche de 50 cm pour un lit de 160 cm  ::

----------


## Young

Hier, visite chez Le veto pour Rocco, il m'a rassurè pour Rocco, il m'a dit de ne pas m'inquièter que pour lui, il va beaucoup mieux, d'ailleurs il avait mis son doigt dans l'anus de Rocco, et il n'a pas du tout grognè ni gèmit ni bouger, donc il n'a dit c'est bon signe, il a saignè un peu et avait un peu de pue mais il m'a dit que c'est en voie de guerison et qu'il faudrait encore du temps pour que son anus soit complétement refermè mais pour l'instant pas d'operation chirurgical. Gypsie revoit Le veto demain juste pour voir si elle va mieux après les traitements et soins. Ouf, heureusement Le veto ne m'a pas pris d'honoraire pour mes consultations, il m'a fait payer uniquement les medicaments.
Petite photo de GipGips avec ses copains devant l'entrèe de la cuisine attendant sagement leurs friandises : aujourd'hui, du jambon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## maruska

comme ils sont bien chez vous Young! Quel soulagement pour Rocco! Quelle chance ils ont de vous avoir vous et votre mari!!!

----------


## Farley

Oui c'est un soulagement pour Rocco, Gipsy toujours aussi mignonne.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bonnes nouvelles rassurantes, tant mieux pour vous tous

----------


## Young

Oh oui, on est vraiment rassurè. En plus le veto nous a dit qu'il est étonné du changement de caractère de Rocco, en effet quand on l'a emmenè le voir quelques semaines après son adoption, le veto avait dû mal à s'approcher de lui, il lui montrait ses crocs et grognait sur ses clients et son infirmière. Pour le manipuler, on était 4 sur lui, c'était juste pour son vaccin et s'il était en bonne santé. Alors que maintenant, Rocco se laisse faire sans grogner, et a même laissè le veto le manipuler sans lui montrer les crocs, à la fin de la visite, il a même pu le caresser. C'est vrai qu'il a beaucoup changè mon Rocco, on est fière de lui. Je me souviens des premières semaines de son adoption, il nous grognait dessus quand on s'approchait de lui ou nous montre les crocs quand on vaut le caresser. Puis petit à petit, quelques caresses, ensuite des câlins et maintenant il nous lèche et vient nous reclamer des calins et des caresses. On ne regrette pas du tout de l'avoir adopter et avons étè très patient avec lui, presque 6 mois, il etait separè de nos autres chiens comme il n'etait pas ok autres chiens, en plus il était dominant mais maintenant c'est le grand amour avec ses compagnons, il partage même sa gamelle. En plus il n'etait pas du tout propre, on a attendu qu'il se laisse approcher pour lui apprendre. Ce n'est pas de sa faute s'il a étè comme ça, puisqu'il a vècu plus de 10 ans avec une muselière dans la journèe, toujours en laisse et la nuit vivait dans le jardin de son maitre, il appartenait à un agent de sécuritè. D'ailleurs il était sur rescue, car son maitre partait à la retraite et allait l'euthanasier. Juste pour dire qu'il ne faut pas hesiter à adopter un Chien avec un probleme de comportement, il peut changer même avec l'âge, Rocco avait presque 11 ans, maintenant il a presque 13 ans.
C'est comme notre Gypsie, elle a appris à être propre toute seule en suivant l'exemple de ses copains en a peine 48 heures.
En plus Notre GipGips adore regarder la TV.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> En plus Notre GipGips adore regarder la TV.


 ::

----------


## Farley

C'est avec une profonde tristesse que je viens vous annoncer le décès brutal de la belle Gipsy, ce matin très tôt, suite à une attaque. Ce fut très rapide et Young est effondrée, elle n'a pas la force de venir sur le post de Gipsy pour l'instant. Adieu ma mignonne, Young et son mari t'ont offert une fin de vie digne, joyeuse, pleine de tendresse, ils t'aiment tant.

----------


## Vegane7

C'est terrible.
Deux petits mois de bonheur et voilà Gipsy qui s'en va.
Souvent les chiens attendent d'être heureux pour mourir.

Toutes mes pensées à Young qui a su si bien l'entourer...

----------


## Chinooka

> Souvent les chiens attendent d'être heureux pour mourir.


C'est ce que je viens de dire à Farley, il n'est pas rare que de vieux chiens s'en aillent à peine installés dans le bonheur  ::  

Je suis très triste pour Young et sa famille mais au moins Gypsie a connu le bonheur d'être aimée avant de partir et elle n'est pas partie seule.

De tout coeur avec toi et ton mari Young et merci pour tout   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est un peu une partie de notre coeur qui s'en va à chaque fois... ::   je pense bien à toi, Young

----------


## Pitchoun'

repose en paix belle Gipsy et veille sur tes maîtres à qui tu manque tant  ::  tu resteras pour toujours dans leurs coeurs...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Son passé au refuge où la belle déprimait semblait oublié après que cette famille au grand coeur l'ait accueillie
Ma tristesse est grande en lisant cette nouvelle pour Young et sa famille
Au revoir belle Gipgips Tu es partie aimée 
Young nous sommes beaucoup en pensée avec toi Courage

----------


## lorette65

Triste dapprendre le départ de Gypsie après quelques semaines de bonheur  :Frown: 
Pensées à sa famille qui est dans la peine

----------


## maruska

que dire de plus..vous lui avez donné en quelques jours  tout ce qu'elle n'a pu avoir avant!! Même vos chiens l'avaient très vite accueillie et acceptée....grosses pensées pour vous! repose en paix petit  ::  :: !

----------


## Daysie433

je suis très triste d'apprendre cette mauvaise nouvelle  :: 

petite Gipsy repose en paix douce petite  ::  et veille sur young et sa famille qui t'ont apporté amour et tendresse pour tes derniers mois

un de mes petits est aussi parti après 4 mois ........... ce trop court passage m'a laissé un grand vide et comme une tâche inachevée, je comprends tellement votre chagrin young et vous souhaite bon courage  ::

----------


## bridgetdrome

C'est avec tant de peine que je découvre le départ de votre douce Gypsie,elle qui avait attendu si longtemps de merveilleux adoptants qu'elle avait enfin trouvé ces derniers mois  dans votre foyer.Nous savons tous sur ce forum quel merveilleux bonheur vous lui avez offert en lui ouvrant votre coeur et votre maison.Elle a connu enfin avec vous le confort et l'affection et elle a du être si bien et si heureuse prés de vous depuis son adoption.Je sais moi aussi, comme nous tous qui aimons tant nos compagnons à quatre pattes, quel doit être votre chagrin aujourd’hui et le partage bien affectueusement.Brigitte.

----------


## astings

Au revoir belle Gypsie.Beaucoup de courage à young et son mari qui l'ont tant aimé.

----------


## poppo

Je viens d'apprendre que la belle s'est envolée..Douce GipGips, tes parents sont dans la peine, tu prenais une grande place dans leur coeur et ,j'en suis certaine , dans celles de tes compagnons a 4 pattes... 2 mois de bonheur mais ces 2 mois de bonheur ont été intense et tu les as vécu a fond , au sein de TA famille  :: 

Veille sur eux désormais, tu ne serais jamais bien loin mais présente dans leurs coeurs 

Young, merci pour ce bonheur que vous avez donné à la belle, la belle que personne ne remarquait mais qui, grâce à vous, a enfin su ce que le mot AIMER veut dire

 ::

----------


## sylvie01

Vraiment désolée et triste pour vous Young et votre mari. Vous l'avez énormément gâtée et rendue heureuse et ça c'est génial, ça n'a pas de prix. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage et pense bien à vous. Bravo pour ce que vous avez fait pour elle.

----------


## tarzandamour

Douces pensées pour toi Gypsie, repose en paix  :: 
et courage à Young et sa famille

----------


## Celine-iron

RIP ma belle ...

----------


## arden56

C'est injuste !!!

Elle a connu le bonheur, l'amour, de sa famille mais c'est si court !!!

Courage à vous !!!

----------


## Zénitude

> Souvent les chiens attendent d'être heureux pour mourir...


 Tout à fait d'accord avec Végane, pour l'avoir connu avec ma Louna, 4 ans de refuge, 8 petits mois de bonheur, et elle est partie... Comme l'a si joliment dit Daisy, un sentiment de tâche inachevée...
Merci infiniment à Young pour son geste d'adoption et beaucoup de courage.

----------


## breton67

que dire de plus ,j ai mal a nouveau ce soir , pour vous Young  , pour toutes celles qui se sont investies a fond 
une fois encore la mort a pris une petite puce sans qu elle ait le temps de profiter du bonheur 

mais un bonheur intense comme dit Pauline et c est a vous qu elle le doit , merci

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## Saigure

Un grand geste d'amour, de ce pur amour complètement désintéressé, de ce pur amour qui on le sait va finir par faire souffrir fort.
MERCI à toi Young d'avoir ouvert ta porte à cette si touchante mamie.
Elle est partie, paisiblement et au chaud, entourée.
La souffrance est venue rapidement après l'adoption, mais le geste d'amour demeure. 

Courage, vraiment.

----------


## sylvie 71

comme vous tous, je suis très triste, ce n'est pas juste, elle a connu un peu de bonheur grâce à vous Young, courage  ::

----------


## Wilo

de tout coeur avec vous, Young, et merci d'avoir donné tant de bonheur à la belle Gipsy  ::  même si son bonheur fut court, elle a été aimée très fort et n'est pas partie seule au fond de son box  ::

----------


## fanelan

Reposes en paix au royaume des poilus ma belle. Tu as vécu deux mois formidables. Merci à toi Young et à ton mari.  ::

----------


## lilinea59

toutes mes pensées à Young et son mari 

Repose en paix Gypsie !

----------


## manoe

Repose en paix Gypsie, tu auras au moins connu un peu de tendresse et de chaleur même si j'espérais tellement que tu profites encore longtemps de TA famille vers laquelle vont toutes mes pensées.

----------


## Young

Merci pour tous vos messages. Vos messages nous vont droit au cœur.
Cela va faire 10 jours exactement que notre fifille Gipgips nous a quitté et elle nous manque énormément.
Le 3 juin, elle a fait une attaque cérébrale et est partie dans les bras de mon mari.
La veille, elle était comme d'habitude, joueuse, joyeuse et m'avait même volè de la nourriture dans mon assiette, tout était normal, avant de de me coucher, elle est venu me faire plein de lechouilles plus que d'habitude. Et vers 6h00 mon mari m'a dit qu'elle s'était réveillé (moi, je dormais) et elle était allèe le voir, elle lui avait léché, était trés câline et ensuite 15 minutes aprés elle c'était recouchè à côté de mon mari qui ne dormait toujours pas, vers 6h30 elle s'est réveillé et était partie ouvrir la porte du jardin, mon mari l'a regardè et tout d'un coup, juste après avoir ouverte la porte, elle a fait du selle liquide rouge vif comme du sang qui sentait très fort. Mon mari a accouru la voir puis elle était devenu toute raide allonger par terre, il a criè, j'ai couru vers elle, nous sommes allés de suite au urgence, à l'école de vétérinaire de maisons-alfort. Le docteur l'a prise de suite et 5 minutes après et venu nous annoncer son décés, j'ai étais effondrée et ne comprend pas pourquoi, elle était bien, "normal", le docteur nous a dit qu'elle a fait une attaque cérébrale et que sa morte a été immédiat, après son selle liquide de sang. Quand mon mari l'avait prise dans ses bras, elle respirait encore et en à peine une minute on a vu qu'elle ne respirait plus mais j'essayais de me dire qu'il y avait encore de l'espoir. J'ai ensuite emmenèe chez notre Veterinaire habituel pour lui laisser le corps de notre petite puce pour l'incinération, car trop dure pour nous de l'emmener. Nous passerons récupèrer ses cendres pour la garder avec nous. Pourtant notre veto l'avait examinè il y a 2 semaines, et il avait rien trouvé, au niveau du cœur tout va bien et les résultats de prise de sang étaient normales. Elle avait son probleme de peau qui était en bonne voie de guérison mais toujours les mêmes problèmes où elle crachait de la salive et était comme essoufflé mais le veto nous avait rassuré avec les examens qu'il lui avait fait faire. Il l'a examinè et nous a donnè la même cause de dècès qu'à l'école de vétérinaire. On l'aimait tellement.
Je ne comprend toujours pas, comment elle allait bien, mon veto m'a dit que même si on avait fait des examens plus poussès comme une echo ou scanner, il n'aurait rien vu. Il m'a dit que ça ne se previent pas. Je ne sais pas si c'est pour nous consoler qu'il dit ça ou si c'est vrai. Mais je m'en veux car je dis que si j'avais insiste plus il aurait peut être faire d'autre examens et peut être voir attend. Le veto nous a dit qu'elle le sentait c'est pour ça qu'elle était venu nous faire des calins avant de nous quitter. Elle nous manque tellement notre GipGips.
Elle était belle, gaie, gourmande et elle avait tellement ce joie de vivre malgré sa sourditè, elle s'est se faire comprendre et s'est imposè auprès de ses 3 copains.


Notre puce est maintenant au paradis avec nos autres toutous : Rambo 6 mois, Siao Sing 19 ans, Tarzan 7 ans, Pouipouil 8 ans, Siao Hey 20 ans, Lucie 11 ans.
Ils nous manquent tellement tous, on les a tant aimait, c'était nos bébés. Ils ont fait partis de notre vie, pendant les moments de joies ils étaient là, mais aussi pendant les autres moments de la vie où rien que par leurs présences à nos côtés cela nous aident pendant nos moments difficiles comme s'ils le savaient. D'autres sont restès 20 ans à mes côtés depuis le collège jusqu'à ma vie adulte. Ils nous ont accompagnés tous au long de ma vie et on les a accompagné jusqu'à la fin de leurs vies. Même si Gypsie n'est restait avec nous que 2 mois, mais c'est pareil pour nous, c'est tres tres dure à chaque fois de perdre un etre cher, qu'il soit reste 2 mois ou plusieurs années, le chagrin est la même. On a l'impression qu'elle a toujours vécu avec nous et depuis longtemps. Sa présence nous manque énormément, elle était petite par sa taille mais grande par sa présence et par sa joie de vivre.

----------


## Zénitude

::  Courage, Young  :: et merci d'avoir adopté Gipsy et de lui avoir donné tous ces moments de bonheur.

----------


## poppo

Young, surtout ne vous fait pas de reproches. Je pense vu les symptômes a une défaillance du coeur qui a causé un apport d'oxygène diminué au cerveau ce qui a causé l'attaque cérébrale. J'ai eu - et a toujours- beaucoup d'animaux avec différents affections cardiaques et dans la plupart des cas  vers la fin cela se présente  avec de la toux ou/et des crachats de "bave" ou "mousse" blanche. Une selle hémorragique peut s'expliquer également par une défaillance du coeur, le coeur ne remplissant plus son rôle de "pompe" l'afflux sanguin ne se fait plus normalement et forme en quelque sorte un "bouchon" qui peut se rompre...Votre vétérinaire ( et encore, il faut un spécialiste d'echo cardiaque car science très pointu) aura peut être vu une anomalie sur une echo mais rarement on peut faire quelque chose de vraiment efficace....sauf gagner un peu de temps selon les cas alors ne vous reprochez rien, Gipsy a eu 2 mois de bonheur a vos côtes , les animaux n'ont pas la notion du temps, tout ce que qui compte pour eux c'est l'amour qu'elle a sentie dans vos caresses, vos regards... Vous la retrouveriez un jour , elle ne sera jamais bien loin.
 ::

----------


## maruska

Comme votre mail est touchant et émouvant! Ce sont des mots vrais qui vont droit au coeur! Oui, qu'on les garde 2 mois ou 18 ans, quand on aime c'est toujours la même souffrance! Vous êtes une petite "passeuse d'âmes" qui relie les animaux de la terre au Pont de l'Arc en ciel et, heureusement que des personnes comme vous existent dans ce monde de violence!
J'ai eu aussi un animal, un chat qui sentant sa fin proche est venu nous dire au revoir en nous léchant et avec un regard très appuyé! Rien que de l'écrire, je sens l'émotion monter...tout cela pour dire que ces petits êtres si gentils, si sensibles aux yeux si francs ont eux aussi un Paradis et je suis sûre que l'AMOUR EST INDESTRUCTIBLE et que nous les reverrons un jour! COURAGE et encore merci à vous et votre mari qui avez su voir sa souffrance en cage et lui ouvrir votre maison  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Young merci de revenir sur le post de ta petite Gypsie. je n'ai jamais connu avec mes chiens une telle disparition brutale et j'imagine ton mari et toi ce que vous devez ressentir.



> Je ne comprend toujours pas, comment elle allait bien, mon veto m'a dit  que même si on avait fait des examens plus poussès comme une echo ou  scanner, il n'aurait rien vu. Il m'a dit que ça ne se previent pas.


Je pense que ton vétérinaire dit vrai Dans ma famille, une personne très sportive et en bonne santé a fait un AVC la réponse du médecin a été semblable "çà ne prévient pas"
Je n'ai pas de mot pour exprimer ce que je ressens. Mais je sais que l'amour que vous avez donné à Gypsy lui a permis de se sentir aimée, qu'elle a eu deux mois de bonheur auprès de vous et surtout qu'elle ne sera pas oubliée

----------


## Pitchoun'

De tout coeur avec toi et ton mari... ::

----------


## Farley

Personne n'aurait rien pu faire, ce n'est pas pour vous consoler que votre vétérinaire vous a dit cela, il a dit les choses telles quelles sont, rien n'était possible, décelable. Vous avez donné tout votre amour à Gigips et aux autres, c'est tout ce qui compte, c'est très dur de voir s'envoler ces tranches de vie, faites d'amour et d'habitudes, qui nous manquent tant, je vous embrasse et pense bien à vous, Gipsy sera toujours à vos côtés.

----------


## Young

Aujourd'hui cela fera 2 mois, que notre GipGips nous a quittè. On pense très fort à notre fifille.
Merci à tous pour vos messages ainsi que vos MP.
Nous adopterons quand l'occasion se presentera une autre chienne sourde comme notre Gypsie.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu as raison Young si tu n'es pas encore prête d'attendre le moment........
Ce post était si beau et ta belle ::

----------


## arden56

Elle était très belle GipGips !!! Ils partent toujours trop tôt !!!!!

----------


## Wilo

grosse pensée pour Gypsie et Young, ils nous manquent tellement nos amours  ::

----------


## Farley

Une grosse pensée pour Gipsy, à vous Young et votre mari

----------


## Young

Petite nouvelle de Rocco, un des copains de GipGips, il s'est fait operer la semaine derniere. Le veto lui a enlevè la boule qu'il avait au niveau de sa boule qui avait éclatè et aussi il y a une autre qui commençait à se former, le veto l'a aussi enlevè. Tout s'est bien passè, le véto nous a dit qu'il était très étonnè du changement progressive du caractere de Rocco par rapport au 1er jour qu'il l'a rencontrè quand on venait juste de l'adopter il y a 2 ans, puis l'année derniere. Lui et sa secretaire ont pu le caresser, lui faire des calins, Rocco se laissait manipuler gentiment pendant notre presence et aussi pendant notre absence, apres son reveil suite à l'anesthesie. Avant Ils ne pouvaient même pas s'approcher, il grognait. Le mois prochain, notre Rocco aura 13 ans, malgrè ses 72kg, il aura droit à son gateau d'anniversaire.
Country, l'autre copain de Gypsie, il a ces 4 coussinets abimès, il est sous traitement et a toujours sa Patte gonfle, il n'a pas de douleurs, et son oedeme dure donc  le veto nous envoie voir un orthopedic pour chien, nous avons Rdv la semaine prochaine.
Djumbe, toujours en pleine forme.
Notre fifille Gypsie nous manque toujours.
Si il y a une louloute handicaper comme notre GipGips qui cherche une famille, nous l'adopterons.

----------


## breton67

bonne chance pour la patoune de Country , pour Rocco il n y a pas de miracle ,il n y a que beaucoup d amour qui arrive a changer un loulou ronchon en un chien calin 
tellement triste pour votre puce , il faudra encore du temps  ::

----------


## maruska

merci de nous donner des nouvelles de vos loulous! J'espère tout va rentrer dans l'ordre pour Country! Moi aussi tellement triste pour Gipsy! Cela doit être encore bien lourd à porter!

----------


## poppo

Young.....nos loulous disparaissent physiquement mais jamais, non jamais de notre coeur. Mon Duc (et tous les autres) sont avec moi a chaque instant de la journée.

 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Si il y a une louloute handicaper comme notre GipGips qui cherche une famille, nous l'adopterons.


Quelle belle preuve d'amour
Caresses aux copains de Gypsie que tu accompagnes toujours avec tant d'amour
Cela fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles

----------


## Farley

Bon courage Young, meilleures pensées à vous et vos chiens

----------


## Zénitude

> Notre fifille Gypsie nous manque toujours. Si il y a une louloute handicaper comme notre GipGips qui cherche une famille, nous l'adopterons.


Young  :: 

Son seul handicap: quatre années de box http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-11-ans-94495/  Les loulous de Lenaic me touchent beaucoup  ::

----------


## lenaic

oui mahyna est chouette et attend depuis longtemps. sinon mindy, sourde attend aussi: http://www.spa44.fr/index.php?option...malSelect=3097

----------


## Young

Je suis allèe voir les 2 liens pour mahina Et Mindy.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Toutes les 2 sont dans Le 44, je suis en région parisienne, je suppose que Le refuge demande à rencontrer les adoptants ainsi que nos autres 3 toutous ?

----------


## Zénitude

::  Espérons que Lenaic se reconnecte très vite pour te répondre.

----------


## Young

J'ai eu la réponse par mp.
Le refuge veut rencontrer les adoptants.
c'est à 4h de Paris, je vais voir avec mon mari.
Mais le plus difficile est de choisir laquelle, Mindy qui est sourde et donc va trouver difficilement des adoptants donc va certainement rester plusieurs annees en box ou alors Mahina qui a déjà plusieurs années de box derrière elle.

----------


## maruska

quel dilemne en effet! Peut-être seront-ce les chiens qui montreront leur préférence! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

comme je te comprends Young mais une fois sur place une des deux vous aidera peut être à faire votre choix
Mais penser que l'une des deux aura peut être un foyer (si vous pouvez vous rendre au refuge)  ::

----------


## breton67

c est sans aucun doute la pire des situation :choisir 
l un de mes épagneul vient de Carquefou , je n ais pu choisir , j avais prévenue que je viendrais et demander que l on me donne un loulou 
Mon Goupil est ainsi reparti avec moi et je n ais jamais eu de regrets
 je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage , mais c est sur que l elu aura ce que l on peut donner de meilleur a un loulou ::

----------


## lenaic

désolée, je suis en panne de notifications semble t'il -_- mais l'important c'est que Young aie eu réponse!  :Smile:

----------


## lenaic

mindy a été adoptée ^^

----------


## arden56

SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maruska

Mindy c'est la petite sourde! 
quel bonheur Young de lui avoir ouvert votre coeur et votre maison! Espérons que vos loulous l'aimeront autant qu'ils appréciaient Gipsy! Je vous souhaite beaucoup beaucoup de bonheur ainsi qu'à votre mari avec votre petite tribu! Donnez nous des nouvelles. Merci ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On saura le pourquoi de ce choix mais une heureuse  ::  on souhaite la même chance à la petite setter
Merci Young pour Mindy




> Mindy est un amour de chienne qui mérite des adoptants responsables qui prendront soin d'elle pour toute la vie.


alors c'est gagné

----------


## Young

Ce n'est pas nous qui avons adoptè Mindy mais je suis très très contente pour elle.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ah je pensais que c'était toi comme c'était indiqué sur ton post
On n'attend ta  nouvelle protégée alors

----------


## Zénitude

Coucou Young, as-tu rencontré Mahyna finalement  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Young

> Coucou Young, as-tu rencontré Mahyna finalement  ?


Non, malheureusement car Rocco vient de se faire enlever sa boule au niveau de sa queue car ça a éclatè et Le veto lui a aussi enlevè une autre grosse boule qui est apparu d'un coup au niveau de son dos, biopsie des 2 boules. Resultat : tumeur benigne au niveau de sa queue et au niveau du dos, tumeur begine mais à surveiller si d'autres boules apparaissent.
 Ensuite Country a fait un scanner et aussi biopsie car pas s'amelioration au niveau de sa patte, toujours gonflè, après sa sortie de la Clinique à Maisons Alfort où je l'ai laissè une journèe entiere, il a marchè à 3 pattes pendant 3 semaines, il commence juste à poser sa patte depuis notre derniere visite au clinique ce lundi pour les resultats, d'apres Le veto, il joue un peu au cinema car des qu'on est arrivè à la clinique, il a commencè à poser sa 4eme patte. Resultat : pas de tumeur, pas de probleme de circulation du sang. Le veto pense que c'est probleme de la peau, au scanner, il apparait une inflammation de sa peau. On a rendez vous avec un dermatologue la semaine prochaine. 
On n'oublie pas Mahyna. Mais mon mari me dit qu'il faut d'abord soigner nos toutous avant d'en prendre un autre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 Voici notre Rocco, avec la cicatrice.

----------


## Zénitude

Alors du coup, je leur souhaite de guérir trèèèès vite  ::  Courage et à très bientôt pour, je l'espère, de très grandes nouvelles

----------


## maruska

> On n'oublie pas Mahyna. Mais mon mari me dit qu'il faut d'abord soigner nos toutous avant d'en prendre un autre.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> .


C'est déjà tellement difficile d'assumer 2 loulous malades! Je leur souhaite moi aussi une guérison rapide afin de retrouver une vie plus douce et sereine

----------


## Young

Bonne Annèe 2014 pour les amis des animaux !!!
Notre famille ne commence pas très bien l'annèe, notre chien Country ne va pas très bien, aucune amèlioration de sa patte arrière qui est toujours gonflèe. On a vu le dermatologue, donc ce n'est pas un prôblème dermatologique, il a une distension abdominale aiguë, oedeme de la patte, peau "rouge", urine "orange" avec sang,  foie taille augmentée. Nous lui avons fait faire une Echographie, donc apparemment c'est une hépatopathie stéroidienne, hépatopathie diabétique ou lymphatique, et prôblème rénale. On a rendez vous avec un endocrinologie ce lundi.

----------


## Young

Il a étè hospitalisè, Le temps de lui faire tout les examens, mais maintenant il est rentrè à la maison.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Photos de notre regrettè Gypsie et du courageux Country.

----------


## Daysie433

courage au petit COUNTRY et à sa famille  ::

----------


## maruska

Comme cela doit être dur à vivre pour Country et pour vous bien sûr! Je pense fort à vous! ::

----------


## Zénitude

Courage, Young  ::

----------


## arden56

Plein de pensées pour vous....

----------


## Wilo

plein de pensées pour vous aussi, ce sont des moments si difficiles et angoissants.

----------


## breton67

je me joins a celles qui pensent tres fort a vous , courage

----------


## poppo

C'est par moment tellement dur de les aimer si fort ......courage! ::

----------


## maruska

des nouvelles de Country?

----------


## maruska

:: ?

----------


## Young

Désolè, je viens de voir les messages car je ne reçois plus de notification de rescue sur mon mail. Légère amélioration de l'etat de santè de Country, sa patte est moins degonflè qu'avant, mais toujours gonflè. Et Djumbe toujours pareil, il doit passer un scanner. Ils sont tout les 2 suivie par l'ecole de Veterinaire de Maisons Alfort, et on des traitements à prendre. Je vous mettrai des photos.

----------


## Young

Petites nouvelles de mes 3 bèbès. * Djumbe va bien, pèse 75kg, on a pensè qu'il était malade car il ne finissait jamais sa gamelle en fait c'est tout simplement parce que Monsieur n'aime pas trop les pâtes, on lui a changè les pâtes et là il finit sa gamelle.
* pour Country, rien n'a changè, il a toujours sa patte gonflèe, malgrè tout les examens qu'il a subit (scanner, échographie, prise de sang, ponction) , rien n'a étè trouvè, pas n'anomalie. Avec les traitements, le gonflement de sa patte reste stable.
* quand à Rocco, le plus vieux de la famille, cela fait 1 an qu'on a découvert sa tumeur. L'école vétèrinaire de Maisons-Alfort nous a conseillè de l'opèrer mais notre vétèrinaire pense que vu son âge, vaut mieux le laisser tranquille et mon mari est lui aussi de l'avis de notre vétèrinaire. Ça fait 1 an, qu'il est sous traitement, et il le supporte bien, notre véto nous à dit que c'est un cancer très aggressive, mais que Rocco est très courageux et qu'il est toujours aussi gourmand, qu'il est joyeux. Donc il nous a dit que c'est à nous de prendre la dècision, est ce que ça vaut Le coup de lui infliger les sèances de chimio et cette Lourde opèration, ou Le laisser avec Le traitement qu'il a actuellement. Il va bientôt avoir 14 ans et pèse 70kg. Il arrive à marcher mais pas trop longtemps.

----------


## Daysie433

*merci young pour les nouvelles et caresses aux "trois bébés"*  ::

----------


## Young

Notre chien Rocco est trés malade.
Rocco a un tumeur des glandes anales depuis 2 ans, c'est un cancer trés ravageur et le vétérinaire préfère ne pas l'opérer vu son âge, il a 14 ans et son poids, il pèse 72kg mon Rocco.
Le vétérinaire le suit depuis 2 ans, il est sous cortisone depuis 2 ans et vitamine pour sa patte, il a de l'arthrose aussi, et il a des boules (kystes) qui grossissent, le vétérinaire en a enlevé quelques unes. Le vétérinaire est encore étonné qu'il tient aussi longtemps mais depuis 2 semaine ça va pas bien et son état empire de jour en jour, il peut plus se lever ni marcher mais mange un peu et boit encore.
Aujourd'hui, une de ses boules a éclaté et des pues de couleurs blanches en sortent. Au début ses boules ne lui fesaient pas mal mais maintenant on ne peut même plus les toucher.
 Lundi il va retourner voir le vétérinaire.  :Frown: 
On verra si il nous dit qu'il souffre et qu'il n'ira pas mieux, nous le laisserons partir.
On t'aime Rocco.

----------


## Vegane7

Courage Rocco

----------


## Zénitude

Décidément, pas gais les débuts d'année. Courage, Young

----------


## Young

On est très triste de vous annoncer le décès de notre bien-aimé chien Rocco. Il est parti rejoindre le paradis le lundi 5 janvier 2015, à l'âge de 14 ans et demi. Il va énormément nous manquer, on ne l'oubliera jamais et restera pour toujours dans notre cur.

----------


## Daysie433

::  *de tout coeur avec vous Young pour le départ de votre petit Rocco*  ::  * merci de l'avoir aimé*

----------


## Zénitude

Sincèrement désolée, Young  ::

----------


## mariane

C'est très triste pour vous. C'est toujours dur de perdre nos loulous. Mais Rocco ne souffre plus maintenant.  
De tout coeur avec vous  
Repose en paix brave toutou

----------


## Young

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci beaucoup pour vos messages. Rocco, tu nous manqués énormément, on t'aime, on ne t'oubliera jamais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## lili2000

Je viens de voir la nouvelle.

bon courage Young

----------


## breton67

il était beau , un tel vide lorsqu ils s en vont nos petits 
courage

----------


## Young

J'ai le regret de vous annoncer le décès de notre bien-aimé chien Country, il nous a quitté le 16 juillet  à 7h  à l'âge de 10 ans et demi. Il nous manque déjà tellement. on t'aime Country, tu seras toujours dans notre cur et on ne t'oubliera jamais. on t'aime Country, tu es maintenant au paradis.  Country nous manque énormément. 
01/01/2005 - 16/07/2015

----------


## Daysie433

::   :: *repose en paix country et courage à ta famille qui te pleure aujourd'hui*

----------


## tarzandamour

Toutes mes pensées pour vous, qui avez déjà perdu tant d'Amours en si peu de temps.
RIP Country

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage

----------


## Young

Merci pour vos messages, maintenant notre Djumbe se retrouve seul et on voit qu'il est triste, la maison est maintenant bien vide. Nous recherchons à adopter un chiot femelle pour notre Djumbe. Ça nous fera du bien à tout le monde car toute les nuit je pleure et mon mari me dit que c'est bien d'en adopter un car la maison est vraiment vide, nous qui avions l'habitude d'être entouré de chiens. N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer des liens.

----------


## Zénitude

RIP Country   ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Young, je viens de tomber sur ce lien.  Babouchka est à La Réunion, en FA et apprend les bases de l'obéissance
Ici copie partielle : "... Babouche est très câline, joueuse, mais aussi calme....
Quand sa protectrice arrive, elle attrape tout ce qu'elle trouve pour lui donner: bouchon, feuille..... 
 Une petite place chez vous pour la mettre à l'abri sur La Réunion?
Une  proposition d'adoption pour la puce permettrait de la sortir de la  rue  et de la mettre en famille d'accueil provisoire (plus facile à  trouver  que des familles d'accueil à durée indéterminée).

Babouche est adoptable sur La Réunion ou sur la région parisienne. 
Actuellement, pour les adoptions en province, nous demandons aux adoptants de venir à Paris récupérer leur protégé....."
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/babouche-cherche-fa-adoptant-appar-139045/

Je rajoute un 2e. En Roumanie. Mais âge inconnu. Est en box tout le temps (sauvé de fourrière, en pension maintenant)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...rriere-139527/

----------


## Young

Merci Je vais aller regarder Le lien

----------

